# The "post a question" game



## MacForMe (Jun 23, 2005)

*The idea is, i start us off with a question, the next poster answers the question and then posts a new question of any genre*

*How tall are you?*


----------



## Andi (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* *The idea is, i start us off with a question, the next poster answers the question and then posts a new question of any genre*

*How tall are you?*

what a cool idea, Lauryn. ok,
IÂ´m 5`7.

what was your favorite subject in high school?


----------



## Geek (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* 

Math
What year were you born?




1967 Yep I am old.
What is your wieght? LMAO


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* 1967 Yep I am old.
What is your wieght? LMAO

everyone is just dying to be the next to post now tony ha/ha


----------



## Geek (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* 

Too much!
What hand do you write with?




Awww I write with my RIGHT hand
How many times per day do you brush your teeth?


----------



## Laura (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Twice!
What is your favourite album?

Tina Turner's Greatest Hits or Westlife's Coast to Coast
*Have you holiday plans for the summer?*


----------



## Sofia (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes. I'll be working all summer except for an all girl-getaway to the Jersey Shore for a week in July.

If you could choose one place to visit, where would it be and why?


----------



## Geek (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* 

Yes. I'll be working all summer except for an all girl-getaway to the Jersey Shore for a week in July.
If you could choose one place to visit, where would it be and why?




I would like to Visit China, cuz they have lots of peeps
How old do you think you will be when you have KIDS? (if you don't already have them)


----------



## Liz (Jun 23, 2005)

an air force pilot when i was a kid

what's your fave tv show?


----------



## lilla (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't have one yet but it used to be X-Files.

What time do you like to get up in the mornings?

Originally Posted by *Liz* an air force pilot when i was a kid
what's your fave tv show?


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Don't have one yet but it used to be X-Files.
What time do you like to get up in the mornings?

As late as possible! 7:30 if I have to go into the office. 10am if I don't
Favorite breakfast food?


----------



## wongy74 (Jun 24, 2005)

Breakfast burritos with homestyle seasoned potatotes!

What are you lemming right now?

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* As late as possible! 7:30 if I have to go into the office. 10am if I don't
Favorite breakfast food?


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Breakfast burritos with homestyle seasoned potatotes!
What are you lemming right now?

Anything i can get at the CCO i am going to on July 15th!
When was the first time your heart was broken?

(isnt this FUN?)


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* For me, probably between 25 and 30 (I'm turning 24 this year)
When you were a kid, what did you want to be when you grow up?

o h my gosh Charmaine, you lo0k so young.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* Anything i can get at the CCO i am going to on July 15th!
When was the first time your heart was broken?

(isnt this FUN?)



When my husband and i split up when we were dating in the beginning,but then we got right back together,so i guess it wasnt that bad,but it still hurt.

What did you want to be when you were a child?(job?)


----------



## piglet1155 (Jun 24, 2005)

[

What did you want to be when you were a child?(job?)

an airline pilot ( I'm an accountant)

What's the one make-up item you CAN'T live without?


----------



## Sofia (Jun 24, 2005)

Mascara!

What are you attracted to the most on another person?


----------



## fiji (Jun 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Mascara!
What are you attracted to the most on another person?

The Mouth. It's the first thing I notice.. (at least that's what I tell my parents)
What is the worst pick-up line you have ever gotten?...and did it work?


----------



## Andi (Jun 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *fiji* The Mouth. It's the first thing I notice.. (at least that's what I tell my parents)
What is the worst pick-up line you have ever gotten?...and did it work?

"Wanna spend the night at my place?"I know itÂ´s weird but it actually worked. after asking me on 3 different nights I agreed and we ended up being together for 1 1/2 years.

What is the best pick-up line you have ever gotten? (if there is such a thing as good pick-up lines *lol*)


----------



## monniej (Jun 24, 2005)

"hey baby there's a bug on your shoulder" it was the 70s and i was 14, it sounded real good at the time

what's the most you ever spent on one makeup item?

Originally Posted by *Arielle* "Wanna spend the night at my place?"I know itÂ´s weird but it actually worked. after asking me on 3 different nights I agreed and we ended up being together for 1 1/2 years.

What is the best pick-up line you have ever gotten? (if there is such a thing as good pick-up lines *lol*)


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* "hey baby there's a bug on your shoulder" it was the 70s and i was 14, it sounded real good at the time
what's the most you ever spent on one makeup item?

$50 on chanel foundation.
what's your favorite movie of all-time?


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 24, 2005)

I was quite addicted to celebrity love island

*What's your favourite song at the moment??*


----------



## Marisol (Jun 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* I was quite addicted to celebrity love island
*What's your favourite song at the moment??*

La Tortura by Shakira featuring Alejandro Sanz

*What is your worst habit?*


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* La Tortura by Shakira featuring Alejandro Sanz

*What is your worst habit?*

My worst habit...sometimes I crack my knuckles, and it drives my husband crazy.
Who is your most favorite person in the whole wide world and why?


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine*  Would it be totally wrong to say "me"?





How did you find MuT and what made you decide to join?

i was looking for reviews and the reason why i joined was because the forum actually looked NEAT, as in, set up nicely, attracted me, no teeny bopper shit, etc.
what's the biggest regret you have?


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Would it be totally wrong to say "me"?




How did you find MuT and what made you decide to join?

I was searching the net for some reviews on different mineral makeups and came across Mut. I checked it out as a visitor for maybe a day, and decided to join 'cause you all seemed like such a great group of gals (and guy). I'm glad I did!
Who's your favorite celebrity?


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i was looking for reviews and the reason why i joined was because the forum actually looked NEAT, as in, set up nicely, attracted me, no teeny bopper shit, etc.
what's the biggest regret you have?

biggest regret? one of them was not taking advantage of all their was to experience in high school. I dated a guy seven years older than me (for seven long years), and hung out with an older crowd. Became jaded too soon.


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 25, 2005)

Oops, I forgot to post a question!!

What's your favorite aroma (keep it clean, girls), and what does it remind you of?


----------



## lilla (Jun 25, 2005)

Do you mean from the house hold cleaning products????

If so, Clorox Bathroom Cleaner with Teflon, reminds me of the time I lived in Copenhagen, Denmark (miss it soooo much



)

Who do you hate the most in your life and why?

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Oops, I forgot to post a question!!
What's your favorite aroma (keep it clean, girls), and what does it remind you of?


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Do you mean from the house hold cleaning products????
If so, Clorox Bathroom Cleaner with Teflon, reminds me of the time I lived in Copenhagen, Denmark (miss it soooo much



)

Who do you hate the most in your life and why?

what I hate most in my life is that my marriage didn't work plus i have to deal with a bad alcoholic in my life.

Which friend are you jealous of, and why?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* what I hate most in my life is that my marriage didn't work plus i have to deal with a bad alcoholic in my life. 
Which friend are you jealous of, and why?

I have a friend (not a close one) but I am jealous of her because she has always had everything at ther disposal and never took advantage of it. her parents are pretty well off and she grew up with a silver spoon. SHe goes on trips and shops like a maniac but doesn't work or go to school. I guess more than jealousy I also feel sorry for her. Without her parents, she is nothing. 
What is your best quality?


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I have a friend (not a close one) but I am jealous of her because she has always had everything at ther disposal and never took advantage of it. her parents are pretty well off and she grew up with a silver spoon. SHe goes on trips and shops like a maniac but doesn't work or go to school. I guess more than jealousy I also feel sorry for her. Without her parents, she is nothing. 
What is your best quality?

Hey Marisol. just remember, rich or poor, when you die, nothing goes with you and no one will remember how rich or poor, just how nice or nasty.. ya know?
Best Quality? I always tell the truth to my friends when they ask my opinion. Sometimes i DO get into trouble for it, but they know where to come for honesty.

you can have any vehicle in the world,, which one would you pick?


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* Hey Marisol. just remember, rich or poor, when you die, nothing goes with you and no one will remember how rich or poor, just how nice or nasty.. ya know?
Best Quality? I always tell the truth to my friends when they ask my opinion. Sometimes i DO get into trouble for it, but they know where to come for honesty.

you can have any vehicle in the world,, which one would you pick?

A black mercedes G-class





What's the one pet peeve you can't stand about ur significant other?


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 26, 2005)

oh so easy, he always wants to go and look at cars or talks about how he know someone who is willing to trade etc. all the freakin time and drives me nuts.

What is your dream vacation spot?


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 26, 2005)

Spain..I want to become more fluent in Spanish and the culture interests me

What is your favorite food ever?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *erica_1020* Spain..I want to become more fluent in Spanish and the culture interests me
What is your favorite food ever?

Tacos

What is your most recent elebrity crush?


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 26, 2005)

Subscribe to Allure, Ladies Home Journal and Redbook super cheap from ebay (Teen Vogue free because of husband) I'm not even a teen I'm 28 but it's cute lol

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Anna (Jun 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *erica_1020* Subscribe to Allure, Ladies Home Journal and Redbook super cheap from ebay (Teen Vogue free because of husband) I'm not even a teen I'm 28 but it's cute lol
What was the last book you read?

angels and demons.
have you seen my keys?


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* angels and demons.
have you seen my keys?

Probably.. they are with mine lost in the sofa somewhere..
Whats the worst/ugliest item of clothing you ever wore?


----------



## monniej (Jun 27, 2005)

tropez brow pencil in buttered rum. the best .99 i have ever spent.

which eyeshadow color combo do you wear most often?


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Disguyzdgurl7* Oh yeah- questions, lol. 
What was the last makeup product you bought?

Me: Sally Hansen's Quick Cover Makeup + Concealer Compact (today's impulse buy, something small I can stash in my purse.)

Recently bought an Ulta lipstick..toasted creme. I tend to reach for it quite often!

Who's the last person you kissed and when?


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Disguyzdgurl7* Again, I click w/o adding a new question...sorry
How much money have you spent today and what did you buy?

I have spent $13 today on makeup, a birthday card and bag, and some snacks.

Wow, my answer is so unexciting. I paid our $30.00 copay at the doctor's office for my kids appointments, and spent $60.00 at Costco on Toilet paper, paper towels, rubber gloves, a scale, a chicken bake and a hot dog. I'm telling you...this is (yawn) boring stuff.
What has been your greatest acheivement so far?


----------



## Geek (Jun 28, 2005)

Becoming the most successful person in my immediate family.

When did you kiss your first guy?


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Becoming the most successful person in my immediate family.
When did you kiss your first guy?

My first innocent first kiss (just a little peck) when I was about 8.My first not-so-innocent first kiss when I was about 13.

Go out to the movies OR Stay home and rent movies?


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Stay home and rent movies
Leave-in conditioner, or conditioner that washes out?

Wash out please! My hair is VERY fine and i have alot of it, i would be grease city by 4pm.
what thing did you do, that you didnt WANT to do, but friends/family pushed you into it?


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Going back to school. I really didn't want to do it anymore, but they pressured me into it.
What is your earliest memory?

Not sure what my earliest memory is, but I distinctly remember being in Hawaii with my Mom and Grandmother when I was about 2. I can remember the smells, the beach, the dress my mom bought for me and the hotel room. I also remember the handsome man that put the lei around my neck when we came off the plane. 
What's the largest purchase you've made on your own?


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Not sure what my earliest memory is, but I distinctly remember being in Hawaii with my Mom and Grandmother when I was about 2. I can remember the smells, the beach, the dress my mom bought for me and the hotel room. I also remember the handsome man that put the lei around my neck when we came off the plane. 
What's the largest purchase you've made on your own?

My first brand new vehicle.. wow.. ouch and wow! 
Whats the one thing a person can do that really sets you off?


----------



## LoriDances (Jun 30, 2005)

One of the Earliest memories I have is when I was in kindergarten. We made real apple sauce. The teacher had some kind of cooker with a pot to cook the apples/mixture in. It smelled great.


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* My first brand new vehicle.. wow.. ouch and wow! 
Whats the one thing a person can do that really sets you off?

Hmm..hard to say. However, I hate when people cut you off while you're driving, especially when I have my kids in the car! With the kids in the car, I have to maintain my composure (which is hard to do with my temper), and just grit my teeth and keep a safe distance away. Even if my kids aren't in the car with me, I must say these days, it's a good idea not to swear at people or give them a certain finger..there's just way to much road rage craziness going on. 
Do you have a favorite outfit/dress that you feel really sexy/beautiful in? What is it and where/when did you wear it?


----------



## MacForMe (Jul 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Hmm..hard to say. However, I hate when people cut you off while you're driving, especially when I have my kids in the car! With the kids in the car, I have to maintain my composure (which is hard to do with my temper), and just grit my teeth and keep a safe distance away. Even if my kids aren't in the car with me, I must say these days, it's a good idea not to swear at people or give them a certain finger..there's just way to much road rage craziness going on. 
Do you have a favorite outfit/dress that you feel really sexy/beautiful in? What is it and where/when did you wear it?

I do! I have a Qui Pao/Chongsam that i just LOVE, its black with gold dragons on it. I wore it to a awards dinner. no one had on anything like it!

What do you do when you cant sleep?


----------



## Nicolet (Jul 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* I do! I have a Qui Pao/Chongsam that i just LOVE, its black with gold dragons on it. I wore it to a awards dinner. no one had on anything like it!
What do you do when you cant sleep?

I watch infomercials on late, late night tv! lol! They really know how to hook ya..





Was there a time period in your life, when you had a turning point or felt it was a milestone that you had reached?


----------



## monniej (Jul 5, 2005)

when my son went away to college. i spent all my time preparing him and didn't prepare myself. i was kind of lost for a while and needed to fill my time with something new. i get my esthetics license and started working part time at a day spa. i love it and life is great!

how do you picture you life 5 years from now?

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* I watch infomercials on late, late night tv! lol! They really know how to hook ya..





Was there a time period in your life, when you had a turning point or felt it was a milestone that you had reached?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* when my son went away to college. i spent all my time preparing him and didn't prepare myself. i was kind of lost for a while and needed to fill my time with something new. i get my esthetics license and started working part time at a day spa. i love it and life is great!
how do you picture you life 5 years from now?

Hopefully being a lot more successful than I am now! I want the "American Dream" (who doesn't!? lol) I want a new car, a good career, and not to have to rely on anyone to take care of me. Hopefully 5 years is enough to do this... but hey, one can dream! LOL




What song can you relate to your (current) life, and why?


----------



## Sofia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Liz Phair - Why Can't I?*

The song is more than self-explanatory, except for one line in the whole song.

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/lizphair/whycanti.html

Would you move out of state for the one you love?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* What is the best thing that's happened to you so far? For me, it was finishing college. It was something that I had put off for a while and it took a long time for me to get my degree. It is something that I am proud off.
What do you do when you are bored?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* How do you calm yourself down when people are making you mad? The first thing I do is walk away to get away from the person(s) that is making me feel this way. I usually start to just concentrate on something else so that my anger sort of goes away. If I am at work, I will go for a short walk around the block. Sort of breathe in some fresh air... but sometimes I also just have a ciggie and it helps calm me down. 
Got any hobbies?


----------



## karrieann (Jul 5, 2005)

i love running! nothing beats a good sweat.

would you marry donald trump?


----------



## monniej (Jul 5, 2005)

no, i don't think so. i'm not sure i'd be his type

if you could do anything you wanted for a living, what would you do?

Originally Posted by *karrie ann* i love running! nothing beats a good sweat.

would you marry donald trump?


----------



## karrieann (Jul 6, 2005)

i really think i would like to be a qvc host. what a fabulous job. shopping all day! :icon_love

what reality show would you go on?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *karrie ann* i really think i would like to be a qvc host. what a fabulous job. shopping all day! :icon_love

what reality show would you go on?



if you would of asked me that 6 years ago id say real world.But now ,um i wouldnt want to go on one.

What is your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## Geek (Jul 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* 

if you would of asked me that 6 years ago id say real world.But now ,um i wouldnt want to go on one.



What is your biggest pet peeve?




MY biggest pet peeve is people smoking cigs. 
What is your most likeable feature?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* MY biggest pet peeve is people smoking cigs. 
What is your most likeable feature?



My lips!!mauh






What is your most annoying habit?


----------



## MacForMe (Jul 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* My lips!!mauh





What is your most annoying habit?

My BF is ready to kill me, because i harp on stuff and i overreact to things i know are really nothing to react at. Like i got mad cuz he was talking to a woman at the fireworks this weekend, turns out, i screamed yelled and got mad, stormed off. For nothing. its a friend of his from HS that is married to another friend from "their group".. Oy.. i gotta stop with the flying off the handle! Its annoying! 
Have you ever helped spread gossip before you knew if it was true or not?


----------



## karrieann (Jul 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ciphersnow* Go back to school to finish my degree- but now I am glad I did!


How many bottles of nail polish do you own?

Me: about 150-give or take a few,lol!

wow that is a lot of nail polish! are you a nail tech? me, probably a dozen or so.

what is your ultimate beauty secret?

_oh and welcome cipersnow! glad you found us!



_


----------



## Marisol (Jul 11, 2005)

I think that my ultimate beauty secret is that there isn't one. I think we are all beautiful in one way or another but if you are ugly on the inside, there isnt any foundation or eye shadow or lippie that will make your outside beautiful. Cheesy,huh?

Name one of your fears.


----------



## Liz (Jul 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I think that my ultimate beauty secret is that there isn't one. I think we are all beautiful in one way or another but if you are ugly on the inside, there isnt any foundation or eye shadow or lippie that will make your outside beautiful. Cheesy,huh?
Name one of your fears.

heights
what is your favorite tv show?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* heights
what is your favorite tv show?

Right now, it is Grey's Anatomy.
What celebrity annoys you?


----------



## Liz (Jul 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Right now, it is Grey's Anatomy.
What celebrity annoys you?

paris hilton
what is your favorite shoe brand?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* paris hilton
what is your favorite shoe brand?

Steve Madden
Fave musical import (coldplay, keane, etc)?


----------



## Liz (Jul 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Steve Madden
Fave musical import (coldplay, keane, etc)?

import? is that music from other countries?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* import? is that music from other countries? YUP!


----------



## Liz (Jul 12, 2005)

oh ok. umm. right now i'm loving natasha bedingfield(sp?)!!

what is your favorite chocolate?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 12, 2005)

Ghiradelli

What is the worst thing you have ever done?


----------



## monniej (Jul 12, 2005)

the thing that made me feel the worst is fighting with my sister (many years ago).

what's the one thing you would change about yourself physically if you could?


----------



## karrieann (Jul 12, 2005)

i'd have a toned, tight, trim bod!

what is the last book you read?


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm reading Jordans autobiography at the moment

Gawd I can never think of questions, ermmm

Who is your favourite actor/actress??


----------



## Geek (Jul 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* 

I'm reading Jordans autobiography at the moment
Gawd I can never think of questions, ermmm

Who is your favourite actor/actress??




Gwen Paltrow
What is your fav smell?


----------



## lilla (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice Avatar Tony





Lavender.

What do you want to do when you get up tomorrow morning?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Gwen Paltrow
What is your fav smell?


----------



## Geek (Jul 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Nice Avatar Tony




Lavender.

What do you want to do when you get up tomorrow morning?




Thanks LILLA! U need a new one too.
When I get up, im going to try to go for a run

What is your ethnical background?


----------



## lilla (Jul 13, 2005)

I know! I know!.. I am planning on changing it when I come back from vacation on the 20th of August.

Turkish, Greek, and Armenian... You name it I have it!!!








How much did you weigh the most?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Thanks LILLA! U need a new one too.
When I get up, im going to try to go for a run

What is your ethnical background?


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 13, 2005)

The most I have ever weighed was 7 and a half stone (so thats 105lb).

Whats your least fave smell??


----------



## Geek (Jul 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* 

The most I have ever weighed was 7 and a half stone (so thats 105lb).

Whats your least fave smell??




a bathroom after someone has left a huge P00P
Do you have a pet?


----------



## pattyt (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes I have a dog






What do you know about Poland??


----------



## karrieann (Jul 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *pattyt* Yes I have a dog




What do you know about Poland??

i know that my ex is polish. golombek!
do you prefer an automatic or stick shift?


----------



## monniej (Jul 13, 2005)

love driving a stick!

what profession, other than the one you have now, would you like to attempt?


----------



## monniej (Jul 15, 2005)

never seen the stars upclose. hope i get to experience that one day.

what is the one place you want to see in your lifetime?


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 15, 2005)

The WHOLE of America :icon_love

If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be??


----------



## monniej (Jul 15, 2005)

the virgin islands - hurricanes and all!

what one gift would you give yourself if you could afford it?


----------



## madmanda11 (Jul 15, 2005)

A tummy tuck!

Honestly, do you pick your nose?


----------



## Geek (Jul 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *madmanda11* 

A tummy tuck!
Honestly, do you pick your nose?




Bigtime! Pull out the one's that feel like my brain is coming out
Do you fart in public to where people might smell them?


----------



## octobersunshine (Jul 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Bigtime! Pull out the one's that feel like my brain is coming out
Do you fart in public to where people might smell them?

Yeah



Sometimes you just gotta let go!
What's the longest you've ever gone without a shower?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 16, 2005)

Redhead... all the redheads I know are gorgeous!

If you could meet any celebrity, who would it be and why?


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 16, 2005)

There's a few I'd like to meet but I'd have to say Jessica Simpson :icon_love just because I think she is amazing and she's someone I've always wanted to meet simple as that.

If you had a film made about your life, who would you like to play you??


----------



## Geek (Jul 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* 

There's a few I'd like to meet but I'd have to say Jessica Simpson :icon_love just cause she is so amazingly beautiful and I think she is just amazing, though most people would probably disagree
If you had a film made about your life, who would you like to play you??




I would play me cuz im a dope actor




If you were to ask for one gift what would you want?


----------



## monniej (Jul 18, 2005)

being more patient

what's your favorite bette davis movie?


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 24, 2005)

None, who is Bette Davis??





What's your favourite song at the moment??


----------



## Marisol (Jul 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* What's your favourite song at the moment?? Howie Day "Collide"
What is your best Mu secret?


----------



## MacForMe (Jul 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Howie Day "Collide"
What is your best Mu secret?

My best makeup secret.. hmmm.. Marisol, you always get me to wrack my brain.. My best makeup secret is visine.. yep, when i have no mixing medium, it steps in just fine.. and takes the red out of those nasty pimples.. I also use art brushes instead of those WAY expensive "cosmetic" brushes.. and baby shampoo to wash them..

If you could meet any artist in the world, (yes yea,dead OR alive) who would it be and why? (artists are poets, writers, painters, you get the idea)


----------



## Marisol (Jul 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* My best makeup secret.. hmmm.. Marisol, you always get me to wrack my brain.. My best makeup secret is visine.. yep, when i have no mixing medium, it steps in just fine.. and takes the red out of those nasty pimples.. I also use art brushes instead of those WAY expensive "cosmetic" brushes.. and baby shampoo to wash them.. 
If you could meet any artist in the world, (yes yea,dead OR alive) who would it be and why? (artists are poets, writers, painters, you get the idea)

Good answer Lauryn!
To answer your question, I have two that I would love to meet. The first one would be Frida Khalo... she is such an amazing painter. I went to her musuem in Mexico and its amazing.

Second, it would be Kevyn Aucoin. I have read his books and he was such an amazing artists. One of the things that I liked about his MU style is that he brought out the beauty in people. He knew that we were all beautiful on the inside and on the outside.

You have three wishes. What do you wish for?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2005)

1. World Peace

2. Bigger boobs!

3. Sleep (I really need to go to bed!)

What nicknames did you have as a kid and what are your nicknames now?


----------



## Marisol (Sep 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* 1. World Peace
2. Bigger boobs!

3. Sleep (I really need to go to bed!)

What nicknames did you have as a kid and what are your nicknames now?

The only nickname that I have ever had is Mariposa and my mom calls me that. 
What's the most exciting thing that has happened to you this year?


----------



## Sofia (Sep 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* What's the most exciting thing that has happened to you this year? I would have to say it was being offered the job offer of a lifetime in Miami with the option of living there for free thanks to the company. I wasn't even there for work this last time. It was a spur of the moment thing, I never ever would have anticipated happening to me in my lifetime. I'm actually still debating it. Thank goodness the timeframe is to my advantage for now. So many things to take into account, not to mention a special someone.If you had one unconditional wish, what would it be?


----------



## Tim (Sep 18, 2005)

It would be to put Microsoft OUT OF BIZ.






If you could be any age for the rest of your life what would it be?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2005)

Hmm, good question. I'd say 21. It was a good year.

What color underwear are you wearing? (assuming you have some on)


----------



## userposeur (Sep 18, 2005)

Black

Color of eyes?


----------



## Geek (Sep 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *userposeur* 

Black


Color of eyes?




Blue.
Are you Fat or thin?


----------



## userposeur (Sep 19, 2005)

Thin

Whats the natural texture of your hair?


----------



## Nicolet (Sep 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *userposeur* Thin 


Whats the natural texture of your hair?

Wavy/kinda frizzy
What are you having (or what did you have) for dinner tonight?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2005)

I had fried shrimp, french fries, hush puppies, and now i'm having a slice of homemade orgasm-inducing peanut butter pie. Mmmmm ! Ohhhhhhh yesssssssss!!!!!!!

Have any fetishes and if so what are they?


----------



## lollipop (Sep 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I had fried shrimp, french fries, hush puppies, and now i'm having a slice of homemade orgasm-inducing peanut butter pie. Mmmmm ! Ohhhhhhh yesssssssss!!!!!!!
Have any fetishes and if so what are they?

Dont know what fetishes are, so i dont think i have!
If you would have to choose of having a big brother, big sister, little brother, little sister, or to be only child, which one would you choose?


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 19, 2005)

i would choose just what i have a big sister!! I love having my big sister she is like having another mother, but better!! we are extremely close!





if you won the lottery or a huge sum of money what is the first thing you would buy?

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Dont know what fetishes are, so i dont think i have!
If you would have to choose of having a big brother, big sister, little brother, little sister, or to be only child, which one would you choose?


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 19, 2005)

I'd buy a bigger house. (I'd really pay off my debts first).

What is your one favorite article of clothing in your closet?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 20, 2005)

Tough question. I guess my black leather jacket.

How long does it take you to put on your makeup?


----------



## lilla (Sep 20, 2005)

Depends!! if I am infront of the internet forever





What is your favorite e/s colour?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Tough question. I guess my black leather jacket.
How long does it take you to put on your makeup?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 20, 2005)

Neutrals (not a great answer)

What would you rather have - Sex or Foreplay?

Originally Posted by *lilla* Depends!! if I am infront of the internet forever





What is your favorite e/s colour?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2005)

Oooh, good one! Foreplay.

What's you favorite feature?


----------



## canelita (Sep 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Oooh, good one! Foreplay.
What's you favorite feature?

My eyes
Does that "someone" you love loves you back ?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2005)

Yes

Do you have any nervous habits?


----------



## Marisol (Sep 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Yes
Do you have any nervous habits?

I bite my nails.
What is your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2005)

I think i've mentioned this before but it's when the toilet water splashes up on my buttcheeks after i've conducted some serious air strikes over porcelainastan.

Do you still have your wisdom teeth?


----------



## Geek (Sep 21, 2005)

No wisdoms anymore, out before braces in 10th grade

Do you plan to have kids if you dont have any?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2005)

Well, i'm not planning on it right now or anytime soon and i'm not gonna totally rule it out but probably not.

What's your favorite joke or kind of joke?


----------



## userposeur (Sep 21, 2005)

No kids yet, hopefully 2 with atleast one being a girl for sure!

Do you or have you had braces??(I know I have)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2005)

I did wear them for 3 years. (12-15)

Who's your favorite comedian?


----------



## Geek (Sep 21, 2005)

Fav joke is anything about poop LOL

I had braces yep

Do you like military men?


----------



## userposeur (Sep 21, 2005)

ahhhh you posted right before me! well anyways just forget my last post. My favorite joke??? Thats hard! ITs really long... (in short)about these kids on following buffalo tracks and go kill them and all but the last one says" I follow buffalo tracks, come back with big buffalo" and the last one comes back and says "I follow buffalo tracks, get hit by train" and he is all bruised up

Do you or have you had braces?


----------



## userposeur (Sep 21, 2005)

AAAGGHH! lol I take too long to figure out my posts!! Just forget all of them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *userposeur* ahhhh you posted right before me! well anyways just forget my last post. My favorite joke??? Thats hard! ITs really long... (in short)about these kids on following buffalo tracks and go kill them and all but the last one says" I follow buffalo tracks, come back with big buffalo" and the last one comes back and says "I follow buffalo tracks, get hit by train" and he is all bruised up

Do you or have you had braces?

Nope
Besides MUT, what other site do you frequent and why?


----------



## Leony (Sep 21, 2005)

Other than MUT, none at the moment





What is your favorite season?


----------



## Marisol (Sep 21, 2005)

Fall is never too cold or too hot.

What browser do you use and why?


----------



## Sofia (Sep 21, 2005)

AOL - for business

IE - force of habit

Firefox - on my laptop because IE drives me nuts on there

Why are some men so DENSE?


----------



## Geek (Sep 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* 

AOL - for businessIE - force of habit

Firefox - on my laptop because IE drives me nuts on there

Why are some men so DENSE?




Prolly the same reason why some women are? LOL




What is the size of your monitor?


----------



## Leony (Sep 21, 2005)

Just 1280x1024

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Geek (Sep 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* 

Just 1280x1024
Do you have any pets?




Yep, one Doggy. Joey
What is Leony doing in Japan?


----------



## Leony (Sep 21, 2005)

lol

Doing my job as a good wife and taking landscapes photos.

How many computers do you have?


----------



## Marisol (Sep 21, 2005)

One

You have one wish. What do you wish for?


----------



## Leony (Sep 21, 2005)

Travel around the world!

Do you have any embarrassing moment in your life?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Travel around the world!
Do you have any embarrassing moment in your life?

Yes, yes, I do.
Does anyone care to share an embarrassing moment?


----------



## Leony (Sep 27, 2005)

lol Lisa.

Not for me, It's a long story and I'm too lazy to type it, haha.

Do you have any website?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Nope, no website.

I want to hear LL's embarrassing moment. hahaha

Originally Posted by *Leony* lol Lisa.
Not for me, It's a long story and I'm too lazy to type it, haha.

Do you have any website?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Okay, here's one that's not as bad as some of mine....

In the 7th grade, while at lunch, I started my period. I was wearing my favorite pair of *white* Guess jeans. I had been sitting down eating lunch and didn't have a clue. When I stood up my friends saw and told me. I made them walk behind me to the nurse's office. They weren't very discreet and ended up causing more attention with all their giggling and the like. My face was as red as my behind from embarrassment.

What's your middle name?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Sue

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Okay, here's one that's not as bad as some of mine....
In the 7th grade, while at lunch, I started my period. I was wearing my favorite pair of *white* Guess jeans. I had been sitting down eating lunch and didn't have a clue. When I stood up my friends saw and told me. I made them walk behind me to the nurse's office. They weren't very discreet and ended up causing more attention with all their giggling and the like. My face was as red as my behind from embarrassment.

What's your middle name?

Are you quiet or loud while having sex?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm quite loud.

What color is your toothbrush?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Pink

What color panties do you have on?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I'm quite loud.
What color is your toothbrush?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm not wearing any right now but I have on some purple shorts that say delicious on my booty.






How long have you worked at your current job?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

8 years

Do you work?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I'm not wearing any right now but I have on some purple shorts that say delicious on my booty.




How long have you worked at your current job?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

No

What do you do at your job?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

I am a buyer

How do you get away with not working?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* No
What do you do at your job?


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** I am a buyer
How do you get away with not working?

I don't!
What job would you rather be doing?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Beach Bum

What color is your car or neighbors car if you don't own one?

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* I don't!
What job would you rather be doing?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

It's white.

What color is your bra?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Not wearing one, took it off

what size bra do you wear?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* It's white.

What color is your bra?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** Not wearing one, took it off
what size bra do you wear?

32A barely a B and plan on increasing it someday.
If you could be a celebrity for a day who would you be and why?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

Angelina Jolie, because she's beautiful and would love all the attention

What brand jeans are your favorite

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* 32A barely a B and plan on increasing it someday.
If you could be a celebrity for a day who would you be and why?


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

Eddie Bauer Jeans

What size is your computer monitor?


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

17 inch

best family vacation spot you've been to?


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

Maui!

Ever cheated on your Husband?


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

never

ever cheated on a boyfriend/girlfriend?


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

Once, and that was the last time

Ever Skydived?


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

no, but I would love to parachute out of a plane

ski or snowboard?


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

I am an avid skier, but my son snowboards

Tatoos or No Tats?


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

2 small ones, that I would now like to have removed

Tattoos on you?


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

Zero Tatoos on me

# of LBS you have lost on a diet?


----------



## lilla (Sep 30, 2005)

No.

Why do you want them removed?

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* 2 small ones, that I would now like to have removed
Tattoos on you?


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

Got one when I was 18, now is faded ugly and stupid, other one is on my foot and not in great place to cover up when needed or want to.

coke or pepsi?


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

Coke

7up or Sprite?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* # of LBS you have lost on a diet? I've never dieted or lost lbs.
To the last question, I don't drink either but if I had to choose...

7up

What time did you go to sleep last night?


----------



## Geek (Oct 1, 2005)

11:30 central time (WI)

How many threads did you reply to on MUT today?


----------



## karrieann (Oct 1, 2005)

this is the first one.

Dreadlocks. Yea or nay?


----------



## Geek (Oct 1, 2005)

NAY bigtime....

gstrings yay or nay?


----------



## lilla (Oct 1, 2005)

nay

hipsters yay or nay?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* NAY bigtime....
gstrings yay or nay?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

Yay

Goatees, yay or nay?


----------



## karrieann (Oct 1, 2005)

They can be yay and nay...depends.

Tongue piercings...yay/nay?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't have one but i'm not against them so yay.

What was the last movie you watched?


----------



## karrieann (Oct 1, 2005)

The Station Agent

When was your last vacation and what did you do?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

It was back in June. We won a 7 day cruise with the Regis and Kelly show. The ship left out of New York and ended up in Miami where we flew home. We saw and met quite a few celebrities. It was awesome!

What's your favorite restaurant?


----------



## Geek (Oct 2, 2005)

Bento Box a little local Japanese Sushi place

What do you say to a guy who says "Did you clean your pants with Windex? I can practically see myself in them" ?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 2, 2005)

I would just laugh.

What's the last thing you Googled?


----------



## Geek (Oct 3, 2005)

Radisson Hotels

Last Alchohol drink?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 3, 2005)

Something handed to me Friday Night

Last thing you ate?


----------



## Geek (Oct 3, 2005)

Buffalo Wings

Last Shower


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 3, 2005)

a few minutes ago

last person you called


----------



## lilla (Oct 3, 2005)

My sis

last email you wrote?

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* a few minutes ago

last person you called


----------



## Geek (Oct 3, 2005)

Tonight

Last booger you picked LOL


----------



## lilla (Oct 3, 2005)

This morning.

Last time you pooped?






Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Tonight
Last booger you picked LOL


----------



## Geek (Oct 3, 2005)

30 mins ago! LOL

Do you like Jalapenos?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 3, 2005)

not particularly

favorite soda?&gt;


----------



## lilla (Oct 3, 2005)

None.

favorite juice?

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* not particularly
favorite soda?&gt;


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Apple

Favorite scented candle?


----------



## Geek (Oct 3, 2005)

Grape

Favorite time of the year?


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 3, 2005)

christmas

favorite outside temperature


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Mid 90's

What are you allergic to?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

Stupid Men

What brand sneakers do you prefer

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Mid 90's
What are you allergic to?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** Stupid Men










I like New Balance

What kind of laundry detergent do you use?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

Usually Tide, but whatever is on sale

What jeans do you like?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa*










I like New Balance

What kind of laundry detergent do you use?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

I get the best fit from Union Bay or Mudd.

Do you keep a journal?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

No, I'm always afraid someone will find it. haha

What size shoe do you wear

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I get the best fit from Union Bay or Mudd.
Do you keep a journal?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

5 but for some strange reason I can also wear kids flip flops in size 3 or 4 sometimes.

What's _your_ shoe size?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

haaaaaaaaa, you are so tiny!!!

7 1/2 - 8

what kind of car do you drive?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* 5 but for some strange reason I can also wear kids flip flops in size 3 or 4 sometimes. 
What's _your_ shoe size?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

A white 2005 Honda CRV.

What do you drive? (sorry for asking the same questions but I wanna know.)


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

haaaaaaaa, I don't care...I'm just pulling these outta my butt.

1999 Silver BMW

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* A white 2005 Honda CRV.


What do you drive? (sorry for asking the same questions but I wanna know.)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** haaaaaaaa, I don't care...I'm just pulling these outta my butt. I'm afraid to pull something outta _my_ butt.





Do you wear perfume? If so, what kind?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

Yup, right now I wear Be Delicious by DKNY - smells so GOOOOOD

And you?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I'm afraid to pull something outta _my_ butt.




Do you wear perfume? If so, what kind?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

I don't wear any because I can't find any that doesn't aggrevate my stupid allergies. I smell good naturally. haha

What kind of vaccum cleaner do you have? (BTW, how'd the sucking go in your bedroom the other night?)


----------



## Geek (Oct 3, 2005)

Swimming in a pool

What was your dad's name?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

My dad's name IS Bill

When are you going to shave your head bald and grow a goatee?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Swimming in a pool
What was your dad's name?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

5' 7"

What time do you get up in the morning?

Originally Posted by *carla_Hilton* 6 or 6.5 
How Tall are you?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

Pink

What time do you go to bed at night?

Originally Posted by *carla_Hilton* 6 30
What is your favorite color?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a Hoover Wind Tunnel But I want a Dyson Animal (Purple sucker)

Do you have a good vacuum?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I don't wear any because I can't find any that doesn't aggrevate my stupid allergies. I smell good naturally. haha
What kind of vaccum cleaner do you have? (BTW, how'd the sucking go in your bedroom the other night?)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes, it's a Rainbow and I like putting my essential oils in it so it makes the house smell all nice.

What do you prefer, silver or gold?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

I didn't have anything tonight, just pink lemonade, I had four pieces of pizza for lunch, not hungry. Nobody is here to cook for me. haha

What kind of vacuum do you have?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* It varies and usually I can't sleep anyways.
What did you have for dinner or what are you having?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

Mmm Taco Bell...

Have one daughter 16.

How old are you?

Originally Posted by *carla_Hilton* Taco Bell!
Do you have any kids?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

hahahahahha! Everyone is posting at the same time. Sorry, I edited my last post too late and i've already answered your question Jen.





What happened to the Person Above Thread? No one wants to play?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** Mmm Taco Bell...
Have one daughter 16.

How old are you?

28
What size is your bed?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

Gold!

Person above me game...go to it!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Yes, it's a Rainbow and I like putting my essential oils in it so it makes the house smell all nice.
What do you prefer, silver or gold?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm there!

What's the last movie you rented and did you like it?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

Bull Durham (never saw it) LOVED IT. Kevin Costner is so BEAUTIFUL!!!!

What color is your house?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I'm there!
What's the last movie you rented and did you like it?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

Queen (just catching up here)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* 28
What size is your bed?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Red brick with white siding.

Yours?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 4, 2005)

White Vinyl Siding Green shutters, Green Door (not by choice, condo association)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Red brick with white siding.
Yours?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 4, 2005)

Do you have a question for me?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a question for you, How was that buger you just picked, sure looked like you were diggin for gold.?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2005)

LMAO! Why is everyone spying on me picking my nose today?!





Can you touch your tongue to your nose?


----------



## lilla (Oct 21, 2005)

I wish but I can tie a knot with a cherry stem with my tonge!!

What is your dinner going to be today?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* LMAO! Why is everyone spying on me picking my nose today?!




Can you touch your tongue to your nose?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla*



I wish but I can tie a knot with a cherry stem with my tonge!! Hmm, then that means you are a great tongue kisser!








Originally Posted by *lilla* What is your dinner going to be today? I have no clue right now. I'm gonna be going out of town today.
Have you ever played dodgeball?


----------



## yazzy (Oct 21, 2005)

*only in gym class when I had to?*

Is everyone here as goofy as I am?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2005)

I dunno....

How goofy are you?


----------



## lilla (Oct 21, 2005)

not goofy enough..

Do you prefer pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2005)

MMM, both are yummy but i'll go with big, fluffy, buttermilk pancakes with hot maple syrup drizzled all over. Okay, now i'm salivating big time!

Do you have a drinking problem? I mean, do you ever accidentally miss your mouth when you try to take a drink and end up spilling it down your chin?


----------



## yazzy (Oct 21, 2005)

*No, but sometimes I fall down &amp; go wahhhh.*

How is the weather today?


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 22, 2005)

Sunny but clouding over.

Where do you want to go on holiday?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Costa Rica

What kind of toothpaste do you use?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 24, 2005)

Colgate

What did you do this weekend?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Visited with family and friends out of town.

What's a practical joke you've played on someone or had played on you?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Visited with family and friends out of town.
What's a practical joke you've played on someone or had played on you?

Hmm, I was at my cousin's house, and he shut the glass sliding door behind him when I was about to walk through it, and I walked straight into it! My forehead hurt for a week!

What's your favorite flower?


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 24, 2005)

violets! theyre just so perdy





you dance/danced in the mirror nude before?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* violets! theyre just so perdy




you dance/danced in the mirror nude before?

Not naked, but me and my friends were in bikinis!
You floss at least once everyday otherwise you would go crazy.


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 24, 2005)

i floss...wouldnt go crazy without doing it though..lol

You brushed your teeth this morning?


----------



## Sofia (Oct 24, 2005)

yes everyday and yes I would go crazy if I didn't, how did you know? lol

has gone on spring break at least once?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

True

Have you ever swallowed your gum?


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 24, 2005)

all the time

Have you ever had gum stuck in your hair?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Too late...

I stuck it in my sister's hair when I was little




)

Do you have an 'exotic' pet (not a cat or dog lol)


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 24, 2005)

aha no

Have you riden an exotic animal? (not a horse or donkey)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes. A camel, an elephant, and...that's all I recall at the moment.

Can you do a back bend?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* aha no
Have you riden an exotic animal? (not a horse or donkey)

Yep, an elephant at a circus (isn't that awful? I was little, I didn't know any better)
Yep, it kinda hurts though.

What was your vocational goal growing up?


----------



## Sofia (Oct 24, 2005)

I can't recall.

What was the last thing you ate before going to bed?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 24, 2005)

I had some cereal... sounds exciting, doesn't it?

Why are you up so late?


----------



## Sofia (Oct 24, 2005)

Insomnia strikes again!

Who was the last person you spoke to lastnight?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 24, 2005)

It would have been my friend Vanessa. We were talking about how fun the BEP concert was.

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Going to school. blech is all I got to say about that.





Who was the last person you said "I love you" to?


----------



## Geek (Oct 24, 2005)

Reija!

How many times have you peed today?


----------



## lilla (Oct 24, 2005)

4 already!

What is one thing in your Xmas list?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 24, 2005)

MAC makeup! lol

Have you ever thrown up in public..? this consists of not making it to the bathroom.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

I hate throwing up and thankfully I don't get sick that often. I can count on my hands how many times i've ever thrown up and none were in public. If you mean not making it to the toilet in my house then that's a different story.





What are you listening to right now?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Van Morrison's 'Domino'

What shoes are you wearing (or were)?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

I _was_ wearing tan colored leather boots.

What outfit did you wear today?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

I wore a pink long-sleeve henley, trouser jeans, and patterned kenzie moccasin slippers.

Do you talk to your parents regularly?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

My mom died 8 years ago and now i'm closer to my dad than I ever was. We talk everyday.

Are you close to your parents?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

nope

Describe a perfect day.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm, I love sunny bright days, but I love foggy, drizzly days too. Shopping and spending $ brightens any day for me!

Do you have a fantasy you want to share?


----------



## Liz (Oct 25, 2005)

i want to be a famous, rich person for a day or week to see how they live. especially people like paris hilton or jessica simpson. all they do is shop! lol

what famous person would you like to be?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Carmen Electra. (Don't ask why b/c I can't tell that in here.)

What's the most expensive thing you've ever purchased?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

My car... its a 2003 Volkswagen Golf that I bought two years ago. Still paying for it






Have you ever stolen anything... if so, what was it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

I've never stolen anything or even been tempted to.

Have you ever gotten out of a ticket by flirting with an officer?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

nope

Are you a reality tv junkie?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

yes

Have you ever been on or wanted to be on a game show?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

yes... I always wanted to go on Press Your Luck. I did go to a taping of the Price is right back in 97.

What do you fear?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* My car... its a 2003 Volkswagen Golf that I bought two years ago. Still paying for it



You have a Golf? Aw, I want one SOOO bad!


I fear heights and spiders, and most of all, failure

What was your dream about last night?


----------



## Divaofreality (Oct 25, 2005)

I drempt that I was watching a scary movie?

Who do u miss the most right now?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

my family in Mexico. It sucks that I only see them twice a year or so.

Where do you wish you could be?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* my family in Mexico. It sucks that I only see them twice a year or so. 
Where do you wish you could be?

Somewhere in Europe, like England or Ireland...away from SCHOOL! lol
What's your favorite ice cream?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

Cookies N Cream

Tell us one of your goals.


----------



## Divaofreality (Oct 25, 2005)

One of my goal is to be a mommy.

What is your next purchase going to be?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Divaofreality* One of my goal is to be a mommy.
What is your next purchase going to be?

Don't tempt me, Diva! LOL, I want to get a navy eyeliner and the Tutti Frutti Colour Juice...I'm trying to be good here



But my wishlist is about 5 feet long





What is your favorite perfume?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

Dolce &amp; Gabbana's Light Blue ... a close second is MAC's Turquatic.

Most annoying habit?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Dolce &amp; Gabbana's Light Blue ... a close second is MAC's Turquatic. 
Most annoying habit?

I just got Light Blue for my bday and I LOVE it! It is kinda 'sharp' on me at first though, is that how it is with you?
Um, when I am asked questions that are a bit uncomfortable, or I am trying to get out of saying something, I answer really vaguely. That drives by best friend CRAZY! I can't help it though





Do watch late night talk shows?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

nope I don't.

(about Light Blue, I really liked it right away. Funny story about this perfume: I was at a bar once a this guy walked by me and stopped and asked me if I was wearing Light Blue. I said no... I am wearing Ralph Lauren's Blue... He sort of smiled and walked away. The next day I walked into Sephora and and smelled Light Blue. Fell in love with it... the perfume, not the boy



)

What are your hobbies?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* nope I don't.

(about Light Blue, I really liked it right away. Funny story about this perfume: I was at a bar once a this guy walked by me and stopped and asked me if I was wearing Light Blue. I said no... I am wearing Ralph Lauren's Blue... He sort of smiled and walked away. The next day I walked into Sephora and and smelled Light Blue. Fell in love with it... the perfume, not the boy



)

What are your hobbies?

Awesome story! I have heard it's a boy magnet




I play tennis, and I like to shop (is that a real hobby, lol?), bike, talk on MUT of course, and I am in several service clubs at school. I want to learn to be a better cook as well. I can't think of anything else at the moment, its kinda my bedtime!

Do you faint at the sight of blood or surgical procedures?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't faint at the sight of blood but I cannot watch surgical procedures. They freak me out. I was an avid ER fan but whenever it got too detailed, I closed my eyes.

Any regrets?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I don't faint at the sight of blood but I cannot watch surgical procedures. They freak me out. I was an avid ER fan but whenever it got too detailed, I closed my eyes. 
Any regrets?

A few. But I've ended up here in life, and I can't go back, so all I can do is learn from mistakes and move on. I don't like to dwell in the past, it depresses me.
What was your first car? (totally jealous of your VW GOlf, btw! I &lt;3 those:icon_love )


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks... I love mine too! I will start another thread and have people post their pics.

My first car was a 1991 Ford Tempo. It was such a clunker.

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Thanks... I love mine too! I will start another thread and have people post their pics.
My first car was a 1991 Ford Tempo. It was such a clunker.

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be?

In the US, Boston, to be close to my beloved Sox :icon_love Worldwide, that's hard considering I've never left the country, but I'd say Ireland, Scotland, or England....any of those 'lands' would be dandy with me!

What's your 'comfort' food? (like pb&amp;j, mac&amp;cheese, etc)


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

Sunflower seeds... i love them!

What is/was your best subject in school?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Sunflower seeds... i love them!

What is/was your best subject in school?

English - according to the ACT and SAT anyways. I am a complete slacker in that class, in fact I am supposed to be working on an essay right now! So I bid you good night, Marisol, try to get some beauty sleep tonight with our late-nighter yesterday! Ha, I know I need mine, I've got lovely red-rimmed eyes





Next question though...

Do you have a totally secret and private passion?


----------



## Sofia (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes, but I can't share what it is.

If you could leave for an all expense paid vacation right now, where would you want to go?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

Costa Rica

What's the inside of your microwave smell like?


----------



## yazzy (Oct 27, 2005)

*clean*

How long have you lived there (wherever you are)


----------



## lilla (Oct 27, 2005)

In this house for 21 months.

what kind of music do you listen the most?


----------



## yazzy (Oct 27, 2005)

*"I like that old time rock n roll"*

What did you wanna be growing up?


----------



## lilla (Oct 27, 2005)

A vet.

what is your first pet?

Originally Posted by *yazzy* *"I like that old time rock n roll"*

*What did you wanna be growing up?*

*



*


----------



## yazzy (Oct 28, 2005)

*A dog*

Do you like to snow ski ?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 28, 2005)

yes i've only been once

Did you spend way to much money on the whole Beanie Baby thing?


----------



## yazzy (Oct 28, 2005)

*No.*

Do you have any collections (besides make up, B&amp;B ) ?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes keychains.. and rocks.. yes i know I'm a nerd.. I'll accept that..

Do you have a secret dream?


----------



## Sofia (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes - it's a secret!

Have you ever avoided someone just because you weren't in the mood?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes.. all of the time. It happens a lot when I see people that I went to high school with. I don't have the time or desire to make small talk with them. If I really cared for them, then I would have kept in touch.

Did you drink any alcohol tonight?


----------



## lilla (Oct 28, 2005)

No.

Do you have a camera phone?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Yes.. all of the time. It happens a lot when I see people that I went to high school with. I don't have the time or desire to make small talk with them. If I really cared for them, then I would have kept in touch.
Did you drink any alcohol tonight?


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 28, 2005)

yes

Do you have plans for this weekend


----------



## lilla (Oct 28, 2005)

yes, going to friend's house for dinner.

Do you have short or long hair?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 28, 2005)

Short

What's the longest road trip you've been on?


----------



## yazzy (Oct 28, 2005)

*WOW how far is it to Montreal from Richmond Va?????*

Are you going to a Halloween Party?

yazzy


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

No

What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## yazzy (Oct 31, 2005)

*cheesecake*

do you eat a healthy breakfast?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Most of the time. I usually eat cereal but sometimes I eat greasy bacon, eggs, hasbrowns, and biscuits with gravy. That's what i had this morning.





What do you usually have for breakfast?


----------



## yazzy (Oct 31, 2005)

*Special K Vanilla &amp; Almond cereal*

do you drive or use mass transit?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 31, 2005)

Drive... I have a 2 mile commute...lol

Where do you live?


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

In the Netherlands

Who is your favorite artist?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

I have too many faves to narrow it down to one.

Did you sleep well last night?


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes I did





What do you wear today?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm wearing a smile and that's about it.

What are you wearing?


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

I`m wearing clothes





Which color is your bra?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

I have different colors but the one I wear the most is black.

What color socks are you wearing?


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

white mostly, but now purple

What is the last CD that you bought?


----------



## lilla (Oct 31, 2005)

Lord of the Rings sound track.

What is the last DVD you bought?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Lost season 1.

Who was the last person you spoke to on the phone?


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

my mother

when was you drunk for the last time


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 31, 2005)

Last weekend, at my parent's house

What car would you love to have?


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

A Jeep





What is your favorite color?


----------



## yazzy (Nov 1, 2005)

*purple*

What are you having for dinner tonite?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

I dunno. We were just discussing that. Maybe order a pizza.

What are your favorite pizza toppings?


----------



## yazzy (Nov 1, 2005)

*It's gotta be pepperoni (as long as cheese is a given.)*

What do like to drink w/your dinner? (not neccessarily pizza)

yaz


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

I always drink nothing but water. Occasionally i'll drink alcohol at night or cranberry juice during the day if my bladder feels like it needs it but strictly water after my meals. Yes, I wait until i'm completely finished eating before I drink my water. People think i'm weird for it.





Do you have any compulsive habits? What are they?


----------



## L281173 (Nov 1, 2005)

What's the one make-up item you CAN'T live without?

I cannot live without Lipstick, Lip Gloss, Lip lacquer and eyeshadow.

Where do you reside?


----------



## yazzy (Nov 1, 2005)

*Mid-Atlantic region, USA*

Where would you like to go on vacation?


----------



## redrocks (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *yazzy* *Mid-Atlantic region, USA*
*Where would you like to go on vacation?*

*



*

I can't wait to get to Hawaii. (three years from now)

What are you plans for tonight?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

To stay on MUT

What is your hair color


----------



## redrocks (Nov 1, 2005)

auburn

What is your favorite thing to do on a rainy day?


----------



## Geek (Nov 1, 2005)

Watch movies

What is your favorite flavor of coffee?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

I like the smell of coffee but not the taste so I don't have a favorite.

What were your first words?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

Monkey

What perfume are you wearing now


----------



## lilla (Nov 1, 2005)

Chanel Chance.

What about you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not wearing anything. Perfume, that is.

(LOL, lol! Your first word was NOT monkey!! Hahaha!!)

What's your middle name?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

hehe monkey

What is your favorite cloth


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* hehe monkey
What is your favorite cloth

No my middle name is Lalnie


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

You are cracking me up again today!

What a beautiful middle name to go with your beautiful first name!





Originally Posted by *lollipop* What is your favorite cloth

Silk
What is your favorite book?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* You are cracking me up again today!
What a beautiful middle name to go with your beautiful first name!





Silk

What is your favorite book?

Thanks Lisa




My favorite book is Het gouden ei

That means The golden egg

Which DVD do you want to have?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmm, I think I have them all already. How 'bout your home video?

Do you wear alot of jewelry?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

No, but when a was little I did

Do you have a brother?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes, 2. One full and one half.

Do you have siblings?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

What is siblings, sorry I don`t know!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh, sorry. Siblings are brothers and sisters.

Do you have any brothers or sisters?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes one brother

How is your day today?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

It's great!

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

I am eating papaya right now

What are you gonna do tomorrow?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't have any big plans for tomorrow. Today i'm gonna go down to the DMV and get my license renewed. I need a new picture so people will quit looking at me oddly like it's a fake ID.

Do you have a drivers license and if so do you like your picture?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

No I dont have it yet

When did you graduated?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

18

Who is this "someone" that you like?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

that is a boy who I like






How do you like your egg?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

Over easy or scrambled but I prefer over easy.

Do you take vitamins and/or herbs?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes I take vitamine davitamon

What are your hobby`s


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

The internet, listening to music, dancing, karaoke, movies, playing games, shopping, eating (hehe, I love food!), cooking, racquetball, aromatherapy, reflexology, collecting MAC, and taking care of my dog.

Have you ever flown?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes 1 time to Suriname

Have you ever been to Disneyland?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

No, but I have been to Disney World in Florida.

What theme parks have you been to?


----------



## yazzy (Nov 1, 2005)

*Washington, D.C. (don't tell that's NOT a theme park!!!)*

Colonial Williamsburg (Ditto above)

King's Dominion

Have you ever been sick from the roller coaster?

yazzy


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

No not yet

Do you love to clean?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

No

Will you be my maid and wear a sexy little maid outfit?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

hehe yeah sure in your dreams tonight

Have you ever been a cheerleader?


----------



## yazzy (Nov 1, 2005)

*yes*

did you have braces on your teeth?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

yes, when I was 14

Do you want to go to the MTV Europe Awards 2005?


----------



## yazzy (Nov 1, 2005)

*No*

Is there a guy/girl from your past that still makes you smile when you think of him/her?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes






Do you like public displays of affection?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

Uhm no I don`t

Have you played with barbies when you were little?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes

What was your favorite toy when you were a kid?


----------



## lilla (Nov 2, 2005)

Big Pink Panther stuffed animal toy.

Do you use a separate eye/mu remover?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Yes
What was your favorite toy when you were a kid?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

I use eye makeup remover and then just my cleanser for my face.

What do you use?


----------



## yazzy (Nov 2, 2005)

*I do the same as you.*

Do you use a night cream/moisterizer?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes, i've been using aloe vera at night.

What time do you wake up in the mornings?


----------



## yazzy (Nov 2, 2005)

*When the light hits my eyes. I gotta have it dark to sleep.*

With the time change now it's 7:00.

Do you stay up past midnite?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

_Always_ unless i'm sick which is seldom.

If you could meet any forum member, who would you wanna meet and why?


----------



## yazzy (Nov 2, 2005)

*Gee, I don't know. How about EVERYBODY!!!!!*

Haven't been a muter too long.

What's the one thing you want to do b/4 you die?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Meet some celebrities, Shakira, Jlo and Sarah Michelle Gellar

What is your favorite animal?


----------



## yazzy (Nov 2, 2005)

*domestic: most of 'em*

wild: cheetah

what are your favorites tv shows?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

csi

law and order

criminal minds

what do you love doing most?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Watch As World Turns and DVD`s, sitting on the computer etc.

And what do you love doing most?


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 2, 2005)

acting

what is your favorite sport


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

football

What is your biggest nightmare?


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Nov 2, 2005)

not getting into any uni's :s - had that one last nyt - but got my first offer this mornin - woohoo!!!!!!

who was your first crush?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

I really don`t remember anymore, so I guess it was not a big deal after all





If you have a car, which color is it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

One white and one red.

What is your favorite color for a sports car?


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Nov 2, 2005)

black or yellow

how far do you have to travel to the nearest mac store?


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Nov 2, 2005)

about an hour on bus 25min in car.

how old are you?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

18

Which makeup product can you not live without?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

29

Oops, too slow...concealer.

Are you good at keeping secrets?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

yes very good

And you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes

Do you print or write cursive more?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Uhm no

Do you eat pizza alot?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

No

Do you eat happy meals alot?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

No

Where do you shop most?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

HEB

What's your favorite kind of food?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Actually I don`t have a special favorite food, but I mostly eat vegetables and I like salmon

How old is your dog?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

3 yrs old.

Do you have a pet?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Not anymore, I had a dog and also some fishes. I do want a dog again






Do you love art, if yes do you have anything that is art?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes, I have a Vincent Van Gogh painting and some other paintings by other artists.

Who's your favorite artist?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

I don`t know what kinda artist you actually means. But I have a few Shakira, Jlo, Sarah Michelle Gellar, and Rani Mukherjee!!! That were alot.

Which celebrity do you really find



?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Joan Rivers. She is loud, annoying, and scary looking from all her plastic surgery.





Same question to the next person.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Beyonce, because she is sometimes hypocritical, Britney Spears cause she is weird, also sometimes Ashlee and Jessica Simpson because they are spoilt nests and some Bollywood actresses because they have alot of additudes.

Which celebrity would reallyyyyy like to meet?


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Beyonce, because she is sometimes hypocritical, Britney Spears cause she is weird, also sometimes Ashlee and Jessica Simpson because they are spoilt nests and some Bollywood actresses because they have alot of additudes.
Which celebrity would reallyyyyy like to meet?

Not really any, because I don't feel they are anyone special they are just regular people like us. 
What is the first thing you NOTICE about the opposite sex?


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 3, 2005)

yes of course, with a little half and half in it.

How do you like your meat cooked (rare, medium, kill it etc.)


----------



## lilla (Nov 3, 2005)

Rare!

What is your favorite perfume?

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* yes of course, with a little half and half in it.
How do you like your meat cooked (rare, medium, kill it etc.)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

Peed.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes.

What's your ring tone?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 3, 2005)

I have no idea what it's similar to

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

I dunno. I don't feel like cooking tonight so we'll probably go out. I wouldn't mind having a juicy hamburger from Fuddruckers. Mmmm!

Do you do any impersonations? If so, who do you impersonate?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 3, 2005)

Nope

What's your favorite city?


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 3, 2005)

NYC

What are you favorite pair of jeans

Originally Posted by *bocagirl* Nope
What's your favorite city?


----------



## yazzy (Nov 4, 2005)

*an old pair of Lee's*

Do you 'dress up' every day?


----------



## yazzy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Yes &amp; happily.*

Are you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes

What's the most annoying song to have stuck in your head?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 4, 2005)

Ice Ice Baby

What did you like best about your day?


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 4, 2005)

i got my shoes for WinterFormal

Where your shoes comfortable today?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

yes, cause I wear sport shoes

Did you ever fall, because you was wearing high heels?


----------



## lilla (Nov 4, 2005)

No.

Do you smoke?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 4, 2005)

no

when was the last time you had ice cream?


----------



## Geek (Nov 4, 2005)

a few weeks ago.

do you make $100,000/year?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

no

Would you ever rob the bank?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 4, 2005)

no

whats your favourite country?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 4, 2005)

Italy

What was the first thing you thought of this morning?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

I have got to fill in a some paper work

Which country don`t you like or would you never go to?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 6, 2005)

i love travel so i dont know if there is a country id never want to go to... there are countries im not to keen on though, mainly for political reasons. no offense anyone but ill have to say america.

what is your favourite fruit?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Pineapple

What gets you mad?


----------



## Marisol (Nov 7, 2005)

Racism

If you could change something about yourself, what would it be?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 7, 2005)

to be more patient

when was the last time you went on holiday and where did you go?


----------



## Marisol (Nov 7, 2005)

Mid October... went to Mexico for a wedding.

Name your best quality.


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I get along with almost everyone

What's your favorite drink?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 7, 2005)

water

whats your favourite food?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Ackee (Jamaican)

What is your favourite book?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 7, 2005)

eckhart tolle - the power of now

whats your favourite colour?


----------



## lilla (Nov 7, 2005)

Tealish blue.

What do you wear when you go to sleep?


----------



## Marisol (Nov 7, 2005)

Usually sweats and tshirt.

Why do you like MUT? lol


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 7, 2005)

Because everyone here is so nice and because we talk about my favorite subject .. Makeup

whose your favorite band


----------



## Marisol (Nov 7, 2005)

Right now its gotta be U2. I get to see them on Tuesday and I am freaking excited!

Who is your fave singer?


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 7, 2005)

ooh exciting I like U2 too!! have fun

umm i have to pick just one.. well I really like Tim McGraw and I've been madly in love with him since I was six.. lol

Whose you're celebrity crush


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 7, 2005)

hayden christensen :icon_love thats anakin from star wars ep 2 &amp; 3

whats your favourite movie?


----------



## karrieann (Nov 7, 2005)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

What are you procrastinating about today?


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 7, 2005)

Working on my Research Paper

whats your favorite book


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 7, 2005)

(i think someone asked this not too long ago)

eckhart tolle - the power of now

what household chore do you hate the most?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

Mopping.

What are some other screen names you use or have used in the past?


----------



## lilla (Nov 10, 2005)

Microsoft crap...

What household chore do you like?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Mopping.
What are some other screen names you use or have used in the past?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 10, 2005)

umm none. actually laundry isnt too bad.

when was the last time you had a BAD haircut?


----------



## lilla (Nov 11, 2005)

2 years ago.

Do you get motion sickness?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 11, 2005)

no, only if i read on a bus or in a car.

have you ever been to paris?


----------



## Geek (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, when I was 15.

When were you "de-flowered"? lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2005)

15

Do you prefer to workout in the mornings or the evenings?


----------



## lilla (Nov 11, 2005)

morning.

What do you drink first thing in the morning?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 11, 2005)

water

where would you like to go vacation?


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 11, 2005)

either milk or water

Whats your favorite Soap Opera


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 11, 2005)

don't watch soaps

where would you like to go on vacation?


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 11, 2005)

anywhere with good shopping

whats your favorite resturaunt


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 11, 2005)

dont really have a fave.

whats your fave animal?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 11, 2005)

not sure

what's your fave fruit?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 11, 2005)

it always changes

have you ever locked yourself out of your house?


----------



## yazzy (Nov 12, 2005)

*yes*

do you have a key hidden outside somewhere?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

no, but we do have one at the neighbors

when was the last time you went to the cinema?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 12, 2005)

Today

what is your favourite colour?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

at the momet its peacock blue and emerald green.

how many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 12, 2005)

ummmm too many

what is your favourite dish?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

grilled chicken breasts with mashed potatoes

how many countries have you visited?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 12, 2005)

32

which is your favourite country?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

australia

when was the last time you were on holiday?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 12, 2005)

september

where was your favourite holiday?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

the recent summers in hungary.

what annoys you the most about people?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 12, 2005)

they talk too much

what do you first notice when meeting someone?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

depends who it is

what qualities do you like in people?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 12, 2005)

sincerity, ability to laugh

what is your favorite city?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

dont have one

do you have any kids?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 12, 2005)

no

do you smoke?


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 12, 2005)

no

how many children do you want, if any?


----------



## yazzy (Nov 12, 2005)

*zero*

How many kids do you want?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

None

What was the last movie you watched and was it good?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

minority report, yeah it wasnt bad

what is the last thing you bought?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

Groceries.

What was your last online purchase?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

a pair of boots

do you own a bike?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes

Do you listen to internet radio? If so, what's your fave station?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

only sometimes, my fave is 102.2 smooth fm

do you have pets?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes, a chihuahua named Mora.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

yes, my boyfriends penis ;p

whats your favourite thing to do?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* yes, my boyfriends penis ;p
whats your favourite thing to do?

Hahahahaha!!!!!!!
Have sex!

What are some words or phrases that you use repeatedly?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

like, u know

do you speak any other languages besides english, if yes which ones?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* like, u know
do you speak any other languages besides english, if yes which ones?

I couldn't let this thread die!
Not really.

What color is your bedspread/comforter?


----------



## looooch (Jan 12, 2006)

I just have a million blankets on my bed

do you play any instruments?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

Piano, keyboard, that's it.

Who was the last person you spoke on the phone to?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

My daughter!

What was the first thing you ate today?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

A ham, egg, and potato burrito.

How much water have you drank today?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

I drank about 6 glasses so far.

Are you happy today?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 12, 2006)

Not really, but I'm not sad either.

What's your favorite kind of music?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

My favorite kind of music lol well I am going to date myself but I like old country but also like most music.

What is your favor color?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 12, 2006)

Purple

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Nope

Do you drink?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sometimes, if I go out.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes, 1 greyhound Shanna, a siamese cat coco and 2 birds Jimmy &amp; Joey. Lost my male greyhound Harley.

Are you married?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 12, 2006)

No, single

What's your favorite eyeshadow color?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

My favorite is a white color with a silver shimmer

Do you drive?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sometimes, I don't like driving

What's your favorite make up brand?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

OMG I have to pick one... Don't think I can pick just one.

Do you wear perfume?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

Yes

Have you ever gotten stung by a bee?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

No

Have you ever been attacked by a dog?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

no

are you afraid of cats?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

No

Do you like monkeys?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

yes

do you like hippos?


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 14, 2006)

Ya they are cute.

did u have sex today?

(ya I'm a perv)


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

No

Have you?


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 14, 2006)

no i wish

What did u have for lunch?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

pizza

are you wearing make up right now?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

yes

have you taken a shower today


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

yes

have you brushed your hair?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

yes

do you have long hair


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

yes

what color is your hair?


----------



## WarPaintWarrior (Jan 14, 2006)

No

What colour is your room?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Squirrel27* yes
what color is your hair?

brown
Do you have your hair up today?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *WarPaintWarrior* No
What colour is your room?

Boring white
Do you have any posters on your walls?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

yes

is your room messy?


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 14, 2006)

somewhat.. my bed is made but i threw my clothes and purse on the floor when i came home from work

are your nails painted right now?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2006)

no

What are you wearing right now? (be specific.)


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

i have my italian cartoon-like tee shirt on with no bra (time for bed) my fuzzy bottoms are sky blue with a bunch of cute polar bears with scarves and ice skates on.

how many shoes do you have


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 14, 2006)

about 14 pairs-- 1 pair of running shoes, a few pairs of flip flops, 2 pairs of high heel boots, 2 pairs of pumps and the rest are summer open toe high heels :icon_love

yay-- its saturday! what do you have planned?!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm going to a wedding shower and then to an anniversary/karaoke party. I still need to go get gifts!






What are your weekend plans?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

Don't have any, just going to stay home and be bored.

How was your day?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

so far ok, but im about ready to leave for work and be bored

where would you want to go today


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

to sephora or mac to buy more make up

what do you do at work?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

it's easy, i just sit at the circulation desk at the law library at school and check stuff out to people and then every hour walk around and count how many people are in the library. i shouldnt compain but it's still going to work...

what would your ideal career be


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

make up artist

what did you eat for breakfast today?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

coffee and cookies

what makeup are you wearing today


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 14, 2006)

None.

Are your nails done?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

nope

what are you going to have for lunch today


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

sandwich and chips

What color eyeshaow are you wearing?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

no shadow today

are you eating right now


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 14, 2006)

no i am not

how long is your hair?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

past my shoulders

is your hair curly or straight?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

wavy

what color is your hair


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

brown

how often do you trim your hair?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

not often enough

do you have your hair up today


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 14, 2006)

yes, in a ponytail

what color are your eyes?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

brown

how long is your hair


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 15, 2006)

well i have extentions which are midway down my back. My real hair is to my shoulders.

Where do u see yourself in 5 yrs?


----------



## looooch (Jan 15, 2006)

graduated, going to graduate school, hard to know more than that

where do you see yourself in 5 yrs


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have no idea

Are you bored?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Kinda.

Do you ever day dream?


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

sure am

have you taken a nap today


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

No

Are you tired?


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

yes

did you have caffeine today


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes, extremely tired because i've been awake since 4:00 this morning.

Which movie could you watch over and over again without getting tired of it?


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

A Muppet Family Christmas

What did you eat today?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Cereal this morning, just some beef jerky and cheese crackers at lunch 'cause I was feeling icky, and maui maui with steamed veggies and a salad for dinner.

Where's Odin right now?


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

Asleep under my chair :icon_love


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

Who's Odin?

Whats your favorite clothing store?


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

Odin is my dog and sorry I forgot to post a question






Urban Planet is my favorite clothing store

What's ur favorite shoe store?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Nine West and for online Fredericks of Hollywood.

Have you ever had a hot stone massage?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Nine West and for online Fredericks of Hollywood.
Have you ever had a hot stone massage?

No
What is the worst make up item you have ever used?


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 20, 2006)

I would say Wet N Wild.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 22, 2006)

As you can see........just posting on MUT.

If there was one thing you could change about your body what would it be and why?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 23, 2006)

I would change my eyes because I can't see far that well. I wish I had perfect vision. Also, I would make my eyelashes longer.

If you could have any wild animal as a pet, which would it be?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 24, 2006)

I think I would have a small monkey.

If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 28, 2006)

fiji ilsands or australia

what colour is your couch?


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* fiji ilsands or australiawhat colour is your couch?

I don't have a couch, but my mom's couch (I live w/ my rents) is dark green.
Are you allergic to anything? If so, what?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 29, 2006)

YES! Oh, lord, this will be a long list.





Penicillin

Sulpha drugs

Novocaine

Procaine

Lidocaine

Marocaine

Mangos

Chocolate

Dairy products

Poison ivy, oak, and sumac

Wool

Latex

Mold

Dust

Pollen from all trees, grass, and weeds

Cockroaches (I only know this from allergy testing. I am not a dirty person with cockroaches running around but I hate those things and i'd hate to find out how i'm allergic to them. *cringe*)

Hmm, that's all I can think of at the moment but i've probably left something out. I've only had to have local anesthetic for dental procedures and when I had a breast lump removed once so that's how I found out I was allergic. Hopefully I will never have to be put completely under because i'll probably have a severe reaction or not come out of it.





*What's a habit of yours that you wish you could break?*


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 29, 2006)

Popping my pimples.

What's your favorite lipstick color?


----------



## dragueur (Jan 30, 2006)

Revlon's Deep Nude

Do u believe in love at first sight?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes

What's your biggest fear?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 10, 2006)

losing people i love

have u tried bungee jumping?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 10, 2006)

Nope, too chicken.

If you could be any animal what would you be and why?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

bird, coz i want to fly around the world for free






Do you smoke? if yes, how many sticks a day?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

Very rarely, only when I'm with friends who are smoking. Just one stick.

What's your favorite food?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

a lot!! i luv chinese, thai and vietnamese foods





what's ur vital stats?


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for this Q





29-24-36

Do you believe in God


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes.

What's your religious backgroud? (And by "background" I don't mean, Is there anything religious hanging on the wall behind you?)


----------



## dragueur (Feb 15, 2006)

im a born again christian





Do you go to church every sunday?


----------



## Ley (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh no





How many siblings do you have?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 16, 2006)

i have 4

Have you gone skinny dipping?


----------



## CamaroChick (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes.

What's your favorite movie?


----------



## Ley (Feb 16, 2006)

Of Mice And Men

Where were you born


----------



## CamaroChick (Feb 16, 2006)

Indianapolis, Indiana

What's your favorite color?


----------



## Ley (Feb 16, 2006)

Deep red

How old are you


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 16, 2006)

19

Do you have any pets?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 17, 2006)

No

What's ur fave place in the house?


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

next to the gas fire

first kiss: how old were you?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 17, 2006)

never been kissed, lol

what's ur shoe size?


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

Eur 38.5

How many bedrooms in your home?


----------



## CamaroChick (Feb 17, 2006)

One.

Who is your favorite musical artist, band or group?


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

Right now, Andrea Bocelli

What star sign are you


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

Cancer

How many times a day do you reapply make up?


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

zero

what instrument(s) do you play?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

None

What languages do you speak?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

english, tagalog, chinese, french

How many pets do u have?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

One dog

Who is your favorite author?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

Tim Lahaye

What's ur vital statistic?


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

I already gave them!






What is your favourite sport?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

none...am not into sports

are you afraid of cockroach?


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

YES

How long is your hair


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Past my shoulders

What's your favorite nail polish color?


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

deep red

Which is your favourite planet


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Pluto

What's your favorite animal?


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Penguin

What what the weather where you live today


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Warm

What time is it where you are?


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

20:15

Have you dyed your hair


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Last time I dyed it was about two years ago.

What color is your hair?


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

dark brown

what car do you drive


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't drive

Are you wearing make up right now?


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

no

do you eat breakfast each day


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes

Do you have a job?


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 19, 2006)

No

From a scale of 1 to 10, how much do you love makeup?


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

8

What pets do you have


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

One dog

What's your favorite make up brand?


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

MAC

what did you have for dinner last night


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

chicken and mashed potatoes

What's your favorite fruit?


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

watermelon

where are you sitting now


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

In my bedroom

Are you afraid of spiders?


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 19, 2006)

Kinda

Do you live with parents?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes

How old were you when you started wearing make up?


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 19, 2006)

13

Do you polish your nails?


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes I do

Do you snore?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 19, 2006)

NO

What do you wear when u sleep?


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 22, 2006)

a baggy t-shirt and pyjama pants

whats your favourite season of the year?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

Fall

What's your favorite sport?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

swimming

how many pets do u have?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

One

Do you have any brothers or sisters?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

i have 2 bro n 2 sisters

which state do you live in?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

Arizona

What's your favorite MAC eyeshadow?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

surreal

what's your real name?


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

Leila

who do you live with


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

my parents

where do u work/study?


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

at home now!

your favourite food?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 22, 2006)

Toughie, 'cause I like to eat it all but I really enjoy any down home, Southern cooked meal.






How many times have you talked on the phone today?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

Two times

What time is it where you live?


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

3.06 am

when do you usually wake up?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

8 or 9 am

What's your favorite MAC lipglass?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Bow belle

What is your fave month?


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

july

when is your birthday?


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2006)

november

How many schools have you attended? (not including college/uni)


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

2





how much is your allowance when u were in grade school?


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2006)

No allowance! Parents bought everything





What is the name of your first school


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Chang Kai Shek COllege ( i only attended nursery there)

WHo is your crush?


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2006)

my husband





what piercings do you have


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Just my ears.

What was the first make up item you ever bought?


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

blue e/s I think





Do you believe in god?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 24, 2006)

absolutely!

Do you go to church?


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

no

when did you learn to swim


----------



## dragueur (Feb 25, 2006)

when i was 14yrs old (i think)

do you have a boyfriend?


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 26, 2006)

yes

have you read george orwells book 1984?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 26, 2006)

yes

who is your favorite actor?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 26, 2006)

no one in particular

what is the color of you underwear?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 26, 2006)

pink

how was your weekend?


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

not that great

what is your next planned MU purchase


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

probably some mac e/s

have you ever posted a fotd?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 27, 2006)

no, not here...but i did once in our local forum. my camera sucks, didn't do justice on my make-up.

Do you believe that there is ghost?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

yes

have you ever seen a ghost?


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

no

where do you work


----------



## dragueur (Feb 27, 2006)

wine shop

what is your favorite makeup brand?


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

MAC now






what time did you wake up


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 27, 2006)

9:00

Do you have any piercings? If so, how many and where?


----------



## Kelly (Feb 27, 2006)

6 (2 in one ear, 3 in the other and 1 bellybutton)

Do you remember your first kiss and his/her name?


----------



## monniej (Feb 27, 2006)

mark payne in kindergarden!

do you remember your first pair of heels?


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

a clomping pair of boots in highschool





Where was the last destination that you went on vacation?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 28, 2006)

Canada

which part of the body do you wash first when you take a bath?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

I take showers and it's my head (hair).

Which part do you wash last?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

My feet

What's your favorite forum game?


----------



## monniej (Feb 28, 2006)

this one

what's your favorite gem stone?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Ruby and diamond

Who is your favorite fashion designer?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

i dont have one

when was the last time you had a cold?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

about two weeks ago

what was your favorite thing to study in school?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Language Arts

What was your favorite cartoon as a kid?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

tom &amp; jerry

what mobile phone do you have?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Qwest

What's your favorite fast food restaurant?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Rosa's Cafe

Do you keep your shoe boxes?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

no

where do you keep your lingerie?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 2, 2006)

closet

what is your dress size?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

4-6 (us), it depends on the dress

what's your shoe size?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 2, 2006)

A woppin 8....they just keep growin...LOL.

At what age did you start dating?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

18

at what age did you start wearing make up?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

13

What was the name of your favorite teacher when you were in school?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Mrs McArthur in 6th grade

Do you have any brothers or sisters?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 2, 2006)

5th grade (what's that about age 11?)....man early

If you could do one thing over....anything and it wouldn't change the outcome of anything....except that one thing.....what would it be?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Squirrel27* Mrs McArthur in 6th grade
Do you have any brothers or sisters?

Yes, 2 brothers.
To Kelly's question:

I would not have gotten married to my ex husband!

If you could be a celeb for a day, who would you want to be and why?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 2, 2006)

That's hard.....how about Kate Winslet....her realness and beauty. Plus I loved her in Titanic and would love to have worked with Leonardo DeCaprio.....man.....I think he loves me!

Do you have to work today?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, I have to go in 2 hours.






What was your first job?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 2, 2006)

Waitress/clerking at A &amp; W....it was soooo fun (my best friend worked there also and we had a blast).

If you could buy anything right now, without worrying about the price....what would it be?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

All of MAC's eyeshadows

What's your favorite forum game?


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 2, 2006)

The Or Game.

What is your favorite TV channel?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

tlc

what's your favorite breed of dog?


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 2, 2006)

chihuahua!! (LULU)

condo or apartment?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

apartment

what's your favorite make up brand?


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 2, 2006)

MAC

what is your favorite season?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

fall

who is your favorite actress?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 3, 2006)

i dont really have one

how old are you when you had ur first boyfriend?


----------



## beaugael (Mar 3, 2006)

my gosh i was 12

do u watch bigbrother?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 3, 2006)

yes, i do!






Who is your first crush?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 4, 2006)

When I was 6 years old, I had a crush on a boy named Alex, but he used to make fun of me all the time.








What's your favorite kind of cake?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 4, 2006)

Mmmm....Rum cake!!

How many times do you normally wake up through the night?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 4, 2006)

About 4-5 times





How many hours do you usually sleep per night?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 4, 2006)

about 6, not enough





what mobile phone do you have?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* about 6, not enough




what mobile phone do you have?

none! What color is your hair?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 5, 2006)

brown

what computer do you have?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm not sure . . . HP something or other





What kind of TV do you have?


----------



## L281173 (Mar 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* brown
what computer do you have?

HP Pavillion.


----------



## KISKA (Mar 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* I'm not sure . . . HP something or other




What kind of TV do you have?

Panasonic.
Did you ever cheat on someone?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

No

How many purses do you have?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 5, 2006)

1

do you dive?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

No

What's your favorite make up item?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

Eyeliner

what's the temperature rightnow?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 6, 2006)

it's 30C i think

which part of the house do u hate most?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 6, 2006)

None.

Why do you think I hate a part of my house?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 6, 2006)

I dunno.

Do you spend much time in the bathroom? I mean, like do you take reading material in there with you while doing your thing or are you like me and like to poop in a hurry and get off the pot?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 6, 2006)

No, I like to hurry too.

Do you ever worry that there are cameras hidden in public bathrooms and some people can watch you pee/poop on the internet?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 9, 2006)

yes! lol and in changing rooms too






have you read george orwells book 1984?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 9, 2006)

yes

what's the worst tasting food you have ever eaten?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 13, 2006)

kummin seeds (im not sure if thats what they are called) but they make me want to vomit.

do you wear red nail polish?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes, I'm wearing it right now.





Do you wear red lipstick?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 13, 2006)

yes





i am also wearing red nail polish, and matching toes





would you wear red mascara?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 14, 2006)

Yes, if it was a dark red, but not a really bright red.

Do you wear red blush?


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 14, 2006)

no

do you wear black nail polish?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 14, 2006)

Sometimes

Do you wear blue eyeshadow?


----------



## L281173 (Mar 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* yes




i am also wearing red nail polish, and matching toes





would you wear red mascara?

I love red toes, lips, and nail polish? Where did you find red mascara? I would like to find out.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Squirrel27* Sometimes
Do you wear blue eyeshadow?

Blue is definitely flattering to my complexion. I love blue.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *L281173* I love red toes, lips, and nail polish? Where did you find red mascara? I would like to find out.



I've never seen it in stores, but there's one on this site. I've never tried it, so I don't know if it's a good one.
Do you like blue mascara?


----------



## L281173 (Mar 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Squirrel27* I've never seen it in stores, but there's one on this site. I've never tried it, so I don't know if it's a good one.
Do you like blue mascara?

Yes. I love blue mascara.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 15, 2006)

You forgot to leave a question. Here's one:

Do you pluck or wax your brows?


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* You forgot to leave a question. Here's one:
Do you pluck or wax your brows?


Answer: both

Question: I seemed to have lost my mind. Do you know where it is?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 15, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA! Sorry, i'm still looking for my marbles.

Have you seen them?


----------



## L281173 (Mar 16, 2006)

Do you have long or short nails? Tips or real nails


----------



## dragueur (Mar 18, 2006)

i have short nails and i prefer real nails.

what age did u had your first bf?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 18, 2006)

12

are u good at writing essays?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 19, 2006)

no






do you like travelling?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes

Where was the last place you traveled and where to you plan to next?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 19, 2006)

The last place was New York. I want to go to Europe next.

What was the first pet you ever had?


----------



## lavender (Mar 20, 2006)

A goldfish that died 10 days later





Do you drink enough water in a day?


----------



## GinaPaloka (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes more than enough..i constantly have to pee!

Have you ever been tanning more than once in one day?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 20, 2006)

no

do you wear a watch?


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 20, 2006)

no

do you were an ankle bracelet?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 20, 2006)

only in the summer

do you wear miniskirts?


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 20, 2006)

yes 

do you have an ipod


----------



## dragueur (Mar 20, 2006)

no

where did you go last night?


----------



## lavender (Mar 20, 2006)

Walmart

What was the latest movie you watched?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 20, 2006)

i cant remember

what make is your watch?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't have one

What's your favorite kind of soup?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 20, 2006)

dont have a favourite

whats your fave vegetable?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 20, 2006)

tomato

what's your favorite ice cream?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 20, 2006)

chocolate

whats your hobby?


----------



## lavender (Mar 21, 2006)

MUT!

Who is your favorite actor?


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2006)

Joaquin Phoenix

What is your worst feature?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 25, 2006)

my legs

whats your best feature?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 26, 2006)

My eyes.

What time do you usually wake up?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 26, 2006)

8:00 am

What was the first make up item you ever bought?


----------



## L281173 (Mar 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* my legs
whats your best feature?

My lips


----------



## L281173 (Mar 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Squirrel27* 8:00 am
What was the first make up item you ever bought?

eye liner


----------



## L281173 (Mar 26, 2006)

Do you like to get pedicures. What type. What colors do you prefer to use on your toes?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 27, 2006)

ive never had one, i always do my own. at the moment i like red and neon pink.

what was your favourite cartoon as a kid?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 27, 2006)

bugs bunny

what was your favorite toy as a kid?


----------



## lavender (Mar 28, 2006)

Barbie doll

Were you a well-behaved kid or a naughty kid when you were young?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 31, 2006)

A healthy dose of both.

Has someone hurt your feelings this week?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 31, 2006)

nope

have you brush your teeth?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes

What's your current favorite body lotion?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 1, 2006)

Aromatherapy Associates Renew Rose Body Cream.

What's your absolute favorite movie?


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 1, 2006)

Walk the Line

Do you have a member of your family (they can be dead or alive) that was a Police Officer?


----------



## lavender (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes, an uncle.

What is your dream vacation spot?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 4, 2006)

The Amazon!

What is your favorite scent?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 4, 2006)

My husband smells yummy.






Are you afraid of snakes?


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 4, 2006)

Depends on what kind (rattlesnakes and poisonous in general, yes!)

What do you not like about the internet?


----------



## missprissy82 (Apr 4, 2006)

those get something free things, then you have to fill out a billion referrals that are refered to as "terms" , but you never actually finish, even if you do purchase something. I wonder why they even allow that stuff. havent tried it in over ayear or two, now.... have you ever won big at the casino?


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 4, 2006)

No and its probably a good thing because I turn 21 in May and if I did win before that I woudn't get to keep it.

What is the biggest stereotype/misconception that people have about you?


----------



## lavender (Apr 5, 2006)

That I am innocent and naive just because I look innocent and naive





How did you meet your bf/hubby?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 5, 2006)

Our parents were friends and we've known each other our whole lives. We went to school and rode the bus together. We had crushes on each other but never were more than friends. I got married very young and moved off. I didn't see Chris for many years and heard he married a girl named Lisa. hehe I was in an abusive relationship for 9 years and finally got the balls to leave. Chris' ex ended up leaving him for her boss and this was shortly after I had left my ex. We started talking again and one thing led to another and now we've been together for 4 years, married 3.

How big is the town you live in?


----------



## lavender (Apr 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Our parents were friends and we've known each other our whole lives. We went to school and rode the bus together. We had crushes on each other but never were more than friends. I got married very young and moved off. I didn't see Chris for many years and heard he married a girl named Lisa. hehe I was in an abusive relationship for 9 years and finally got the balls to leave. Chris' ex ended up leaving him for her boss and this was shortly after I had left my ex. We started talking again and one thing led to another and now we've been together for 4 years, married 3.
How big is the town you live in?

Interesting story Lisa!





Population of about 50000.

What is your eye color?


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 8, 2006)

Dark amber brown

What is your one makeup product weakness (ex. I'm a lipgloss whore)?


----------



## lavender (Apr 9, 2006)

It keeps changing...for now it's eyeshadow!

How many handbags do you own?


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm not a real collector of handbags, probably under twenty.

Do you prefer to create your own style (in makeup or fashion) or follow the styles of other fashionable people that you like?


----------



## lavender (Apr 10, 2006)

Mostly I wear what I feel comfortable in, and stuff that I feel that looks good on me. I ask people close to me for opinions on whether something looks good on me. I would follow other fashionable people only if they look somewhat like me (height, skin tone, etc).

What kind of clothes do you wear the most - jeans, track pants, shorts, skirts?


----------



## dragueur (Apr 14, 2006)

jeans

where do you want to go today?


----------



## lavender (Apr 17, 2006)

wanted to go to the mall.

what color eyeshadow are you wearing today?


----------



## elljmz (Apr 17, 2006)

none

Ever been to Chuck E. Cheese?


----------



## lavender (Apr 18, 2006)

No

Ever been to Baskin Robbins?


----------



## Lavazza (Apr 19, 2006)

No

Got a clean trunk ?


----------



## lavender (Apr 20, 2006)

No

Got a clean room?


----------



## linda46125 (Apr 21, 2006)

yes

gotta a nice house??


----------



## lavender (Apr 21, 2006)

yes!

Got a nice car?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes

What are your plans for this weekend?


----------



## lavender (Apr 22, 2006)

study!

What exciting thing did you do today?


----------



## Kan D sweets (Apr 22, 2006)

Woke Up

What State do you live in?


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 3, 2006)

A perpetual state of goofiness.

What book are you currently reading or what was the last book you read?


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 8, 2006)

Harry Potter and the half blood prince (again)

How many languages do you speak?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 13, 2006)

can i answer my own question? i liked this game!!

4 languages

how far away from cows do you live ?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 13, 2006)

LMAO! pretty far! unless you count the wild cows around Big White Ski Resort.. than about 50 km

What colors did you use in your living room decor?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

Tan and green

What color are your kitchen towels?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

technically, it's my mom's kitchen, but they are orange (hmm, more of a peach than orange) and black. i know it sounds like halloween threw up, but it looks good, trust me






When was the last time you had pizza?


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 14, 2006)

I think around 10 days ago.

What are your plans for Friday night?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm going to the grand opening of a night club with some friends (aka i'm gonna dance the night away)

what size shoe do you wear?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

I wear a freakin' size 8!!! My tiny 5'2" self wears a size 8!!!

Do you sleep with a night light?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 17, 2006)

haha, i'm 5'2" and i wear a size 8 too! lol, it doesn't make sense...

no, no night light

do you know how to surf?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for bringing back the thread, Liz! I like this one, too.

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* do you know how to surf? Nope. Atleast, i've never tried.
Do you ever drink out of the juice/soda/milk/etc. containers and put them back in the fridge instead of getting a glass?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

Yep! But it's generally only something I drink (like grapefruit juice)

Do you like to eat seafood?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 17, 2006)

Yup

Do you (think you) fart in your sleep? (this one was with little_lisa in mind lolol)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *alittlebit* Yup
Do you (think you) fart in your sleep? (this one was with little_lisa in mind lolol)

LMAO!! I woke up with my dog's nose in my butt the other night so I think I must have farted so i'm gonna say, yes.
Do you snore?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 18, 2006)

AAAAAAAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!! youre too funny

no i don't except for once in Cuba when i was sick

Do you have siblings?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, 2 brothers.

What's your favorite color?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, in technicalities, I have more than one: blue, black &amp; silver

What's your favorite movie?


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 18, 2006)

Walk the Line.

Do you sing along to the radio while you are driving?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 18, 2006)

Oui, oui!!!

Do you ever stay up REALLY late just to finish an awesome book?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 19, 2006)

yep...

do you record TV movies and still never watch them?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 19, 2006)

nope.. we dont have the vcr plugged in anymore since we only watch dvd's lol..

Is half your wardrobe barely worn?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep! It's mostly all work clothes *lol*

Are you allergic to any foods?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 19, 2006)

Nope I can eat just about anything

have you ever done any Sports?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 20, 2006)

Yep! I was a cheerleader! And yes, it IS a sport *lmao*

Were you popular in school?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 20, 2006)

yup (i was a cheerleader to!)

(im posting this again) how many languages do you speak?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 20, 2006)

2 fluently, Dutch and English..

What is the last country you visited (vacation)?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

HA! It was still here in the US! The last time I left the country was probably 1993 to Puerto Rico.

What's the last thing you ate?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 21, 2006)

Cookie chocolate chip

how old were you on your first real date?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

15... Yep! I was a Sophomore and he was a Senior... We lasted 8 mths. the first time, and maybe 4 more the second time *lol*

How old were you when you lost your virginity?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm still a virgin! (I plan on waiting until my wedding night. Wish me luck, lol!)

How old are you?


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm 18 turning 19 in November.

How many pets have you had?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 25, 2006)

3 cats

rock or country?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 26, 2006)

BOTH! lol, i LOVE ALL MUSIC!

When was the last time you went on vacation?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 30, 2006)

In May.. to Vancouver Island

do you have any pets?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes, a dog named Mora and she's my love!

Do you let dogs kiss you in the face?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 30, 2006)

If they drink from the toilet ...NO!

Do you like roller coasters!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Lol...mine doesn't drink from the toilet b/c she's too little to reach it.






I'm a big chicken and roller coasters scare me so it takes alot of persuasion to get me on one.

What your favorite thing to eat for breakfast?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 30, 2006)

pancakes...

do you get out of bed as soon as the alarm sounds?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't normally set an alarm unless I HAVE to get up early and will sometimes hit the snooze on my phone a couple of times.

Which movie could you watch over and over again?


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Walk the Line.

Do you like to get the sound tracks to your favourite movie?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes.

Are you in a good mood?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 31, 2006)

YES!!





Are you just waking up?


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 31, 2006)

No.

Do you know how to knit?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 31, 2006)

no! i think i'm the only girl in the world who doesn't have a clue how to knit..

what are you upto today?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 31, 2006)

Sigh...I'm just working....

Do you work at all with graphics?


----------



## monniej (Jul 31, 2006)

no, just numbers.

what makes you loose track of time?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 1, 2006)

MuT

Are you shy when you first meet someone new?


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, I think I am.

Would you go sky-diving?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 1, 2006)

No way, Jose!

Would you shave your head for 100 bucks?


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 1, 2006)

No.

Would you be able to live with out a TV?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 1, 2006)

without a TV!..no way, don't even want yo think about it...

would you live in a cabin with no electric or plumbing for a week?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 1, 2006)

If I HAD to.

Would you like to be on a show like Big Brother?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 1, 2006)

no not really

would you climb up a lader in a shotr skirt in a crouded place?


----------



## LilDee (Aug 1, 2006)

lol, yeah if i had to.. it's not like i'm gonna ask the people to look up..

do you have tattoos?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 1, 2006)

No.

What time did you wake up today?


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 1, 2006)

No way!

If you had the choice, would you change your job?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Nope! I like the SAHM job!

How many ear piercings do you have?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

one in each ear (i want another one though)

What's your zodiac sign?


----------



## LilDee (Aug 3, 2006)

capricorn






what did you have for breakfast?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

lol, i'm a capricorn too!! and i had jello for breakfast





what perfume are u wearing today?


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

B&amp;BW warm vanilla sugar

What is your favorite room in your home?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 4, 2006)

my bedroom

how many siblings do you have?


----------



## LilDee (Aug 6, 2006)

1! i know huge family



lol

if you could go to any one place in the world for vacation.. where would it be?


----------



## chrgrl (Aug 8, 2006)

fiji.

do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2006)

Maybe.

How many times a day do you wash your face?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 9, 2006)

twice

what color car do you drive


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Carbon Gray Pearl.

What's your favorite month?


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 10, 2006)

I would say November because that's my birthday month






What is your favourite number?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 10, 2006)

69

How many lipsticks do you have?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 10, 2006)

0, i don't like lipstick

what time is it right now?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

It's 4:52 PM here.

How's the weather?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 10, 2006)

beautiful!

How are you today?


----------



## monniej (Aug 11, 2006)

very well, thank you!

what's your favorite pass time?


----------



## michko970 (Aug 13, 2006)

swimming

How well do you get along with your family?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Depends on which side and which members LMAO!

Do you like to sleep in?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 16, 2006)

yep ...when I can

Have you ever cooked breakfast naked?


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 16, 2006)

No way, I don't do anything naked unless I have to. lol...

When's the last time you broke one of your dishes, glasses, glass cookwear, etc.?


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have no idea at all.

Are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, sometimes it freaks me out.

How do you wear your hair most of the time?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 20, 2006)

In a ponytail... Although lately, it's tied w/ down...

How often do you wear makeup?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 20, 2006)

only about 3to 6 times ayear



....

Do you like High heals or flats?


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 21, 2006)

Heels baby (im only 5'2 on a good day lol)

would you ever skydive?


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 21, 2006)

Probably not.

Would you ever go to work with no make-up?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 21, 2006)

no

Would you ever go two weeks without washing your hair?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 21, 2006)

no way

would you trade your car in for a motorcycle?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 21, 2006)

No way!

Would you let someone fart in your face for 20 bucks?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 21, 2006)

NOPE!

would you enter the national strip poker compatition?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 21, 2006)

Nope, I'd leave naked AND broke

How many siblings do you have?


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 21, 2006)

None, I am an only child.

Do you still live at home?


----------



## LilDee (Aug 21, 2006)

nope

were you born in a different country than the one in which you now live?


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 22, 2006)

No.

Would you like to start your own business?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 22, 2006)

I have thought about it...

Would you soak in a hot tub then jump in a snow bank?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 22, 2006)

Ummmm... nope

Would you ever rob a bank for money?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 22, 2006)

Nope!

What's the last thing you watched on TV?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 22, 2006)

watching a steven king movie as I type

How old were you when you had your first real date?


----------



## LilDee (Aug 30, 2006)

13






although according to my parents i had my first "boyfriend" at 3 lol

what is your favorite candy?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 30, 2006)

Snickers

Would you ever have sex in a public area?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 30, 2006)

maybe when I was younger but not these days...not as wild as I use to be

Are you a member of any MSN groups?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 30, 2006)

No, but I will be shortly as soon as I sign up.





How many groups are you a member of?


----------



## monniej (Sep 1, 2006)

if you mean on-line groups that don't include shopping, then 2.

do you own a pair of red pumps?


----------



## Anika_1 (Sep 1, 2006)

No

What is your favourite beauty product??


----------



## chrgrl (Sep 3, 2006)

everyday minerals foundation!

what time do you get up in the AM?


----------



## Nox (Sep 5, 2006)

6:30.

What is the first thing you do when you get up in the morning?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 5, 2006)

take a pee...

What is your favorite ice cream?


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't eat ice cream.

What is your favorite type of cookie?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 7, 2006)

Sugar...

Would you ever do porn?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Maybe

What's your favorite scent?


----------



## chrgrl (Sep 12, 2006)

anything resembling baked goods. favorite candle scent is chestnuts and brown sugar.

do you ever play these games just to boost your post count?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep..

Do you find yourself thinking about someone else when you and your significant other are making love?


----------



## chrgrl (Sep 12, 2006)

no, but we've only been married for 2 months.

do you pick your nose?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 24, 2006)

yes with a kleenex

Do you like baths or showers better?


----------



## chrgrl (Sep 24, 2006)

i like baths but don't take them often because our bathtub is not luxurious and when i do take a bath i just end up getting cold.

how are you saving for retirement?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 25, 2006)

Budgeting Bank account and, 401K

do you have a web cam?


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 25, 2006)

No.

Have you bought any DVDs in the last week?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2006)

Nope

What do you do to relieve stress?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 25, 2006)

watch TV or make love to my wife (the second is usualy more fun





)

Did you ever get an engagment ring?


----------



## chrgrl (Sep 26, 2006)

yes! we picked out the wedding ring first, though, and i didn't get the engagement ring until about a month after we actually got engaged.

what is your favorite kind of pie?


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 26, 2006)

Apple!

What is your favourite meat?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2006)

My husband's.

If you were a dog, would you rather lick your crotch or chase your tail?


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd rather chase my tail.

If you could design a emoticon, what would it be?


----------



## chrgrl (Sep 26, 2006)

one smiley giving another the congratulatory "butt pat"

what is your favorite perfume or cologne?


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 28, 2006)

currently, milk by diesel(the mens one



)

do you download music?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 4, 2006)

nope

do you drive the speedlimit?


----------



## chrgrl (Oct 4, 2006)

sometimes. i try to go over by 10 mph or less if i'm not driving the speed limit.

what is your favorite salad dressing?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 4, 2006)

Italian

What did you eat for dinner tonight?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 5, 2006)

steak and mushrooms, collieflower with cheese sause, tater tots

do you eat breakfast?


----------



## LilDee (Oct 5, 2006)

yes, i love breakfast!

how many pairs of shoes do you have?


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 5, 2006)

32 at the last count!!!






are you ambidexterous? (can u use both hands to do the same thing)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 5, 2006)

Nope, wish I was!

What's your least favorite makeup item?


----------



## LilDee (Oct 5, 2006)

least favourite? uhhmm.. u got me stumped lol

i guess blush.. just because i don't wear it very often.. (i blush way too easily as it is, lol)

if you could tame any animal in the world and have it as a pet, what would it be?


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 5, 2006)

A Tiger or any big cat.

When was the last time you went to the Zoo?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 6, 2006)

1989...San Diego Zoo

What is your must have in makeup?


----------



## chrgrl (Oct 7, 2006)

powder. i hate to be shiny.

what's your favorite book?


----------



## LilDee (Oct 7, 2006)

de guillotine..

girls who went to high school in the netherlands will know which book that is





what's is your favorite tv show?


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 7, 2006)

The Bill

Favourite TV Character?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 7, 2006)

Olivia Benson

What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 7, 2006)

it varies heath chip is real good!

gas grill or charcoal?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 8, 2006)

Charcoal

Quilted or unquilted


----------



## pla4u (Oct 9, 2006)

quilted..

Fri's or Onion Rings?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2006)

Onion rings...especially if they are beer battered. mmm

What did you do this weekend?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 9, 2006)

cook out at a friends...beer brauts...yum yum...

butter or parkay?


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 10, 2006)

um whats parkay? lol so butter

whats your favorite language to hear


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 11, 2006)

French

What is your favorite dessert topping?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 11, 2006)

whipped cream of course!!!

have you used whipped cream on your SO


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 11, 2006)

nope, not yet at least






do you like football movies?


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 7, 2007)

yes.

What's your biggest phobia?


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 7, 2007)

Im a total Arachnaphobia and Closterphobia (sp?)

Favorite candle scent??


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 9, 2007)

Vanilla

Age you first went out on a date?


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 9, 2007)

14 i think

Favorite cartoon character??


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 10, 2007)

Foghorn Leghorn!!!!!! (if you see him get his autograph for me)

Name of your first non related friend as a child.


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 11, 2007)

Gerldetta DeMore was my first friend

Favorite extracurricular activity?


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Reading

Most embarrasing moment?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

My grandmother came over to my house one night (unexpectedly) to bring me dinner. I had a friend (F-buddy) over. There was a note on the dish that said "Sounds like you were working up quite an appetite. *smiley face* Call me tomorrow. Love Nana" Uhm, yeahhh. LOL

What's the funniest thing that ever happened to you?


----------



## Shelley (Jul 10, 2007)

I was wearing a summer skirt and it was really windy that day. I was walking along a sidewalk downtown,a gust of wind lifted my skirt up, probably some people had a nice view, lol. Luckily I was almost at my destination, lol.

What irritates you about about your friends or family?


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 11, 2007)

they talk too much and complain about stupid things

whose your celebrity crush?


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 11, 2007)

Taye Diggs

What's your zip code?


----------



## beautydiva (Jul 11, 2007)

kt3

your fav eyeshade ?


----------



## Sreyomac (Jul 23, 2007)

Mary Kay

What is you biggest pet-peeve?


----------



## Shelley (Aug 7, 2007)

Judgemental people

Who is your most favorite person?


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 18, 2007)

My son!

If you could describe your "perfect" day, what would it be like and how would you spend it?


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 18, 2007)

Sleeping late with James in a luxury hotel before a day of shopping.

What did you eat for dinner?


----------



## monniej (Aug 22, 2007)

a j.alexander veggie burger and fries! yum!

what's your favorite article of clothing?


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 24, 2007)

My worn pair of jeans that are molded to me just right!

How many times do you hit the snooze button in the morning?


----------



## Shelley (Sep 2, 2007)

One time.

How long does it take to put on your makeup on in the morning?


----------



## beautydiva (Sep 9, 2007)

5 MIN

wat do u do when u feel hungry at night?


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 20, 2007)

usually have a bowl of cereal

How much time do you spend on this site each day?


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 6, 2007)

5 to 10 mins

do u watch desperate housewives?


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 20, 2007)

Not anymore

How much do you weigh?


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 23, 2007)

7 stone (98lbs)

how tall are you?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 17, 2008)

5'7 1/2

What toothpaste do you use?


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 20, 2008)

Colgate

Describe the style of your socks..


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

My style is NO socks!! Never wear them!

What was your high school mascot?


----------



## aney (Apr 13, 2008)

didn't have one

what's your favourite outfit?


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not a specific outfit really... but black pants/dark jeans, a pretty top and nice heels always look good.

What is your dream career?


----------



## bCreative (Apr 14, 2008)

My dream career would be to become a successful most sought out makeup artist and web designer!!

What celeb would like to have sex with the most?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 14, 2008)

Give me Johnny Depp any day lol!

What was the first book you ever read by yourself?


----------



## Karren (Apr 14, 2008)

The first book I ever read by myself was "Fun with D i c k and Jane" in the First grade.. I remember this because I moved from Michigan to Texas half way through the first grade and I was so far behind on reading... It was traumatic!! Lol

What color was the car you took your drivers test in?


----------



## Shelley (Apr 23, 2008)

Black car.

What city/town were you born in?


----------



## Ursela (Apr 26, 2008)

Al-Ain (Dubai)*

What is your Fav Drink ?


----------



## msmack (May 4, 2008)

Rye and Ginger!

What would your ideal hair color be?


----------



## Kokane (May 4, 2008)

light gold blonde, like it is right now

whats your favourite music genre?


----------



## Darla (May 5, 2008)

Progressive Rock (call em dinosaurs if you wish but Yes is still great)

What is your favorite car if you could have any car you wanted?


----------



## nicemoments (May 29, 2008)

a pimped up hummer.. hehee =)

what's your fav memory?


----------



## Adrienne (May 29, 2008)

my favorite memory was the day i had my son. I can hardly remember most of it but i just remember the euphoria i felt when i heard his first cry.

Have you ever experienced a life altering moment?


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 29, 2008)

My life altering moment was the day I met my Husband. I'm still convinced he saved me!






What's your favorite Holiday?


----------



## Bridge (Jul 4, 2008)

Carnival


----------



## CDazz (Jul 10, 2008)

My favorite most memorable time was my first trip to Europe


----------



## newyorlatin (Jul 12, 2008)

Question? - I'll word it to be favorite country in Europe

Sweden

What' your favorite cuisine?


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 13, 2008)

Italian





What's your favourite reality TV show?


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 7, 2008)

The first Big-Brother

What's your favourite nail polish color?


----------



## Shelley (Oct 29, 2008)

Pink

What season do you enjoy the most?


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 10, 2009)

Autumn.

What sort of music do you like?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 10, 2009)

Classic Rock

The name of your first crush?


----------



## jess!:) (May 4, 2010)

Alex.

The name of your celeb crush?


----------



## divadoll (May 11, 2010)

Orlando Bloom

If you had one superhero power, what would it be?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 15, 2010)

Super Speed! Neeeeow!

What's your dream holiday/vacation destination?


----------



## Shelley (May 16, 2010)

Tahiti

Do you tan or burn in the sun?


----------



## divadoll (May 16, 2010)

Sometimes both at the same time

Can you drive standard?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 16, 2010)

I can't drive at all yet.

Is your glass half empty or half full?


----------



## divadoll (May 21, 2010)

Depends on what the glass is filled with.

Do you dye your hair?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 23, 2010)

Not recently, I've got it back to my natural colour.

Do you own more heels or flats?ÃŸ


----------



## triangles (May 23, 2010)

heels! i'm a bit of a heel addict





what's your current obsession?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 23, 2010)

Watching re-runs of Project Runway after work.

What's your biggest pet-peeve?


----------



## Shelley (May 24, 2010)

Rude, snobby people.

What is your favorite food?


----------



## divadoll (May 25, 2010)

Its probably easier to list what Isn't my favourite food! but my most favourite of all foods right now is Beard Papa cream puffs. I can eat that all day but I think I won't fit in elevators anymore if I do.

What is on the #1 on your bucket list?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 25, 2010)

Travel to Japan and explore its nooks and crannies.

What is your favourite album?


----------



## divadoll (May 26, 2010)

Closer (Joy Division)

Are you a speed demon?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 26, 2010)

Not had the opportunity to be one lately






Is it better to be too hot or too cold?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 7, 2010)

Too cold, You can EASY get more clothes. ;D

Plus, i don't do so good in heat, Ecspec the HOTHOTHOT Aussie sun.

Do you have a coffee every morning when you wake up?


----------



## katana (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes I do, I'm a caffenine addict, it is my one vice.

Do you like sunsets or sunrises better?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 7, 2010)

Sunsets.

Do you like Jim carrey?


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes!

If you could trade one thing in your life out forever what would it be? and what would you trade it for?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 8, 2010)

No, not when I wake up but I pick one up on my way to work.

Did you believe Santa was real when you were little?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 12, 2010)

I did. I still have to pretend since I have a 7 yr old brother.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I enjoy 'believing' though.

What's one product of makeup you can't live without? (Mines mascara)


----------



## katana (Dec 12, 2010)

LipBalm. My lips need it in the winter time.

What time were you born?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 16, 2010)

Around 2pm.





Are you generally a happy person!?


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah, as long as i'm not at work!

If money was no object what is one thing you would love to buy?


----------



## llehsal (Dec 16, 2010)

A vacation Chateau

Do you have a dream car?


----------



## bonjoursydney (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes! I would kill for a Mini Cooper.

What is one job you would never do, even for just a day?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 31, 2010)

PLUMBER. Ew.

Have you ever kissed somebody of the same sex?


----------



## Berialle (Dec 31, 2010)

No, I have not.

What is your (clean!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) guilty internet pleasure?


----------



## katana (Dec 31, 2010)

Makeuptalk.com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How will you be ringing in 2011?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 31, 2010)

Drinking with my Mum and listening to LOAD music.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What did you do for New years eve?


----------



## bonjoursydney (Jan 2, 2011)

I went to an Italian restaurant.

If you could only wear one lip color for a whole year, what color would you choose?


----------



## katana (Jan 7, 2011)

Pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Whats your worst fear?


----------



## jess!:) (Jan 8, 2011)

Getting murdered.

Favourite song atm?


----------



## AvasMommee007 (Mar 6, 2011)

Nicki Minaj with Drake "Moment for Life"

What is your favorite brand of jeans?


----------



## katana (Mar 12, 2011)

Which ever ones fit right!

Do you have siblings?


----------



## glameyezdotcom (Mar 19, 2011)

yes 3 sisters!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If had the chance to take one trip all expenses paid,where would you go?


----------



## Laced Ivory (Mar 21, 2011)

I would go either to Greece or Korea!

If you could choose one procedure, which plastic surgery procedure would you do to yourself?

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## AllureBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Brazilian booty augumentation lmao!!! I want a booty so bad lol

If you had to choose between makeup or fashion (clothing style), which one would you give up?


----------

